# UFC 76: KNOCKOUT Discussion Thread



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*UFC 76: KNOCKOUT*
Date: 9/22/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Honda Center (Anaheim, California)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Chuck Liddell vs. Keith Jardine
Mauricio Rua vs. Forrest Griffin
Diego Sanchez vs. Jon Fitch
Kazuhiro Nakamura vs. Lyoto Machida
Tyson Griffin vs. Thiago Tavares

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Jason Lambert vs. Wilson Gouveia
Matt Wiman vs. Michihiro Omigawa
Justin McCully vs. Christian Wellisch


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

cant wait til the poster comes


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

joppp said:


> cant wait til the poster comes


Still no poster for 75 yet!! Jackson vs. Hendo, that should be awesome poster. But yeah anyway this event looks like another good UFC card. Shogun debut, Chuck returns. Sanchez vs. Fitch should be awesome.

Great stufffffff MMA is rolling right now, but i just wish Fedor would stop messing us around and sign already!! It kills me to think he might not face the best in the world.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

This PPV will be amazing as long as Forrest brings it Forrest vs Shogun should be fun and Liddell vs Jardine will be explosive 

Fitch vs Sanchez will be crazy since both need a win


----------



## Nate6000 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumb02: I just cant wait to see chuck knock someone out again.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Just added the poster. :thumb02:

Shogun needs some chest work. Do some push-ups or sumthin'...


----------



## Nate6000 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ya saw that looks awsome!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, and more good news...

We get the return of the *GREATNESS* that is Justin "The Insane One" McCully! SCHWEET. :angry04:


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice poster, but Shogun needs a haircut.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Ive only been watching mma a couple years. But to me it looks like a couple of possible knockouts. Or is Griffin better than i think?

Correct me if im wrong... either way i like it!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

haha i should pay more attention to the poster... dikhead:laugh:


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol I hardly recognize Shogun, he needs a cut badly  But this poster has already psyched me up for 76, it should be interesting even with Jardine in the main event as seeing a classic Chuck highlight reel KO will be nice


----------



## chrish133 (Jun 16, 2007)

your wrong i think. griffin is really good. better every time. jardine is no where near as good. and evan tanner is fighting........... that is great. ive missed him hes very fun to watch.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

i am getting tickets to this


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

what a bunch of one-sided main events. crap card.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't wait for this but as so many people said I can't believe Jardine gets to fight Chuck right after getting BLASTED by Houston Alexander. This just don't make sense, but not trying to start any drama.

Anyways, the rest of the fights look good so far.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i think if they had a title fight this would be probably the best card of the year


----------



## scat (Oct 15, 2006)

Diego Sanchez vs. Jon Fitch
Tyson Griffin vs. Thiago Tavares

potential FOTY Candidates


----------



## dj-rps (Jul 26, 2007)

yes i have been waiting for this day shogun going to smash forest g to pieces and the rest of the lightheavyweight fighter in the ufc. 

my fighter; shogun
w.silva
fedor
a.silva 
lawler
gsp


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

Imagine this card if wandy was still in it. It will definately be knockout.


----------



## mltd21 (Apr 22, 2007)

my predictions r that chuck will knock out jardine in the 2nd round and shogun will most likely pound out a 3 round decison and kick forrests ass. sanchez and fitch is too close to tell but w/e happens, seems like an awesome card!


----------



## dj-rps (Jul 26, 2007)

i think shogun will ko forrest g in the 1st round


----------



## scat (Oct 15, 2006)

Danificent said:


> Imagine this card if wandy was still in it. It will definately be knockout.


i would suck off dana white if that were the case


----------



## enzi (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmmm.

Griffen .. Rua.
Right. Shogun was rated the number one heavyweight in the world by MMAweekly. This card is the wrong way round. Griffen should get another shot at Jardine, while Rua takes on Liddell.
Anyone agree?


----------



## enzi (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry .. hit it twice .. someone delete this


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

enzi said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Griffen .. Rua.
> Right. Shogun was rated the number one heavyweight in the world by MMAweekly. This card is the wrong way round. Griffen should get another shot at Jardine, while Rua takes on Liddell.
> Anyone agree?


haha, shogun vs. randy?

LHW dude, not HW. I'd LOVE to see Shog vs. Liddel.


----------



## enzi (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol I didn't understand half of your post but Shogun Liddell probably will happen sometime. Pity it was at Knockout though


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

OMG!!! YES chuck is baaaaack! I think he's is going to destroy him. Terribly notice the underline? I liked Chuck before he was cool lol. Anyways i cant wait for this. Plus forest griffin and diego sanchez this is an amazing card. Bcause it has 3 of my favirote fighters.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm actually looking forward to Liddel vs Jardine the LEAST out of all the main card bouts.


----------



## twigg267 (Jul 27, 2007)

Shogun always finds a way to win. I say Shogun in the second round by submission.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Good to see Shogun has lost that fat, hopefully he's as strong as before Coleman.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Shogun looks homeless lol


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

So two guys who are coming off of loses are the main event?

Wait what?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 76....Liddell vs. Jardine.*

...I wanted to see these two bang even before Chuck fought Rampage. Jardine was on the UFC 66 card when he brutalized Forest Griffin...bouncing his head off the canvas like a basketball!...lol. I thought.."oh man...Jardine & Liddell would be awesome". Well...after Houston Alexander almost put Jardine into a coma in his last fight, I think a little differently about Jardine now. He proved that he cannot counterpunch at all, and that's Liddell's bread & butter. Liddell is already UFC HOF material...Chuck's plan should be this...lower his stance a little more like he did with Tito, so he can avoid Jardine's lethal leg and high kicks...cut off the octagon pressing the action, cornering Jardine...then totally unload. Jardine tried to unload on Houston and got brutally KO'd...:thumb02: Forest Griffin went to my High School here in Evans, Georgia. I'm routing for Forest as always...but OMG is Shogun going to take him apart. I believe Shogun will be the UFC LHW Champ in the not too distant future. Whatever happens between Hendo & Rampage...I believe Mauricio "shogun" Rua is next in line to wear the UFC LHW belt.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

nice!


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

At first I was really hyped for Liddel-Jardine but now I'm starting to like it.


----------



## BBMartial (May 12, 2007)

*hmmm*

Yeah i think Liddel vs Jardine will be interesting cause they are both excellent strikers and seeing the beating jardine took before he went down was pretty impressive, i think chucks got this one but you never know anything can happen...:thumb02:


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Great card so far, the only thing I am having problems with is Jardine getting to go up against Chuck. It just doesn't make sense, Jardine loses to Alexander, Alexander gets put in the preliminary bouts against Sakara. If Jardine wins this bout, it will skyrocket his career, while Alexander will be left in the dust, even with a great performance.


----------



## juggalofighter (Aug 22, 2006)

shogun is going to knockout forest with the quickness:thumb02:


----------



## paris (Aug 5, 2007)

*Liddell is in for an easy win!*



DanMMAFan said:


> At first I was really hyped for Liddel-Jardine but now I'm starting to like it.


Jardine is handpicked to take a beating from Liddell and get him back on the winning track. Liddell is the UFC's poster boy and there is a lot of management $ backing him. There is no way they would put him in with somebody competitive.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

chrish133 said:


> your wrong i think. griffin is really good. better every time. jardine is no where near as good. and evan tanner is fighting........... that is great. ive missed him hes very fun to watch.


evan tanner @ lightweight (or did he move to welter? crap, its been too long since i've seen him fight) is awesome to watch. Middleweight tanner wasn't doin so hot. 

also, Griffin is showing improvement. He's no longer taking the "rocky" approach to boxing, that is blocking only with his face. should be a decent ppv, but I still hold that the card as a whole could be better and that jardine has no place fighting chuck.


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

In the poster *why does Forrest Griffin have the bowl cut ( child's cut ).*People who get the bowl cut always bother me and they look like inbred hillbillies. I also wanna kill moms who let their kids barbers or hair cutter do a bowl cut. Yes, shamefully I did have a bowl cut until the second or third grade.


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

Boxing>MMA said:


> In the poster *why does Forrest Griffin have the bowl cut ( child's cut ).*People who get the bowl cut always bother me and they look like inbred hillbillies. I also wanna kill moms who let their kids barbers or hair cutter do a bowl cut. Yes, shamefully I did have a bowl cut until the second or third grade.


Translation I was bullied at school and now I want revenge, on my Mum. j/k


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Somebody definately fucked up making this card. Like some others have said, 2 fighters coming off (embarassing) losses are in the main event? What incentive is there to winning a fight then?


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Excited to see shogun in the UFC.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Boxing>MMA said:


> In the poster *why does Forrest Griffin have the bowl cut ( child's cut ).*People who get the bowl cut always bother me and they look like inbred hillbillies. I also wanna kill moms who let their kids barbers or hair cutter do a bowl cut. Yes, shamefully I did have a bowl cut until the second or third grade.


I never had a bowl cut, even when i was a little kid.


----------



## vergil (Aug 14, 2007)

griffin seems like a nice guy so i'm kinda sad about him fighting rua....yep, i think shogun will kill him. and as much as i'd like to see liddell getting knocked out again, i don't think jardine will get past round 2....


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i cant wait for pretty much this whole card


----------



## BBMartial (May 12, 2007)

*hmm*

It kinda sux that they changed this fight from wand to jardine but they did the same thing when jackson and cro cop were suppost to duke it out in ufc 67, i would love to see that fight omg omg raise01:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Have I got it all wrong or is Liddell Vs Jardine the main event? 

The logical thing would be Rua Vs Griffin as the main event, since Rua is on a four fight win streak and is considered the top LHW in the world, and Griffin is coming from a win, while Liddell and Jardine are two guys who just got KO:d and are trying to get back on track?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's Chuck Liddell, he's the main event.

Nobody knows who the hell Shogun is yet. Forrest isn't as big as Chuck. Jardine is somewhat known.

As pointless as Jardine vs Liddell is, it is the main event.

Machida vs Nakamura is going to be the swankness. Shit, it's the fight I'm looking forward to the most, actually.


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Im Confused...*

I think this is one of those weird situations where I like all 4 of the fighters separate but to throw them all together on a card in what seems like a pick out of a hat match-up process is awful. It should be Liddell vs. Shogun as the main event but I guess Dana White figured Keith "Are you kidding me?" Jardine was a better fight for his "gold brick" road back to the belt. If Wandy was on this card, it would be 1000x's better and would have us salivating instead of pondering if Dana White is screwing with us again.


----------



## BBMartial (May 12, 2007)

I agree it is a strange card but only because ufc 76 was suppost to be Liddell vs Wanderlie Silva but silva chickened out and said he didnt want to fight liddell after all that trash talk, so im sure they just scrambled to find someone to put against chuck because people love him and want to see him fight again. chuck vs jardine will be an interesting fight none the less but i'd rather see him whip silva's ass:thumb02:


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Go Forrest......


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Shogun vs. Griffin*

...Man this kinda sucks...I mean Forrest Griffin went to my High School here in Georgia, so naturally I want him to win. Forrest is going to try and make this a boxing match. I believe Forrest is completely overmatched. Shogun is peaking and this fight will not go the distance. It will be hard to swallow seeing Shogun destroy Griffin. Well, who knows, in MMA we all know 1 flush punch on the chin can get a guy rocked or KO'd.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

BBMartial said:


> I agree it is a strange card but only because ufc 76 was suppost to be Liddell vs Wanderlie Silva but silva chickened out and said he didnt want to fight liddell after all that trash talk, so im sure they just scrambled to find someone to put against chuck because people love him and want to see him fight again. chuck vs jardine will be an interesting fight none the less but i'd rather see him whip silva's ass:thumb02:


You are the reason people say UFC fans are ignorant idiots.


----------



## BBMartial (May 12, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> You are the reason people say UFC fans are ignorant idiots.


explain... and who are these people? i've never of heard it

and btw keep your trash talk to people u can actualy see instead of hiding be hind a comp and flinging insaults kid


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

*I Feel Bad For Forrest Too...*



BrutalKO said:


> ...Man this kinda sucks...I mean Forrest Griffin went to my High School here in Georgia, so naturally I want him to win. Forrest is going to try and make this a boxing match. I believe Forrest is completely overmatched. Shogun is peaking and this fight will not go the distance. It will be hard to swallow seeing Shogun destroy Griffin. Well, who knows, in MMA we all know 1 flush punch on the chin can get a guy rocked or KO'd.


Forrest is 100% overmatched in this fight.. If Forrest fought in PrideFC, they would never be fighting. Forrest's career is going down as Shogun is becoming the best 205er in the world and 3rd in the pound for pound rankings. IMO, this fight should of never happened. The only reason it was booked was so Shogun could have a pretty popular american 205 name linked to his first win. Forrest is the first stepping stone on the road to the title and it is sad because he is a good fighter. He will get destroyed on the ground and when he comes in with his head down throwing, praying for a KO, he will be the next victim in line of the Chute Boxe clinch. Forrest, do your fans a favor and catch the bird flu. 

**ATTENTION**

Anyone who does the betting portion of this sight, liquidate your house into MMA points and bet it all on Shogun......

p.s. the guy who said Chuck will whip Wandy's ass and that he backed out of the fight is very misinformed, but don't worry... as soon as Dec. 29th comes around you will see and I will be waiting on a "you were right"

WAR CHUTE BOXE


----------



## dj-rps (Jul 26, 2007)

but u dont know who w silva is. so how can u say chuck liddell will beat him. w silva has been the champ a lot long than chuck. watch pride fc than u will know alot about there fighter


----------



## dj-rps (Jul 26, 2007)

aspera1163 i like the way you speak i couldn't have said it any better. these ufc fan need to go watch pridefc because they have know idea what they are talking about. liddell would beat w.silva what a load of balls. liddell can't even beat rampage never mind shogun or silva who both ko rampage which is something that chuck can't do... am down for chute boxe all the way


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Repped!!*



dj-rps said:


> aspera1163 i like the way you speak i couldn't have said it any better. these ufc fan need to go watch pridefc because they have know idea what they are talking about. liddell would beat w.silva what a load of balls. liddell can't even beat rampage never mind shogun or silva who both ko rampage which is something that chuck can't do... am down for chute boxe all the way


All MMA/UFC/Forrest Griffin fans who believe he has a shot in this fight, please get on www.youtube.com and watch Shogun vs. Rampage and Shogun vs. Randleman. They are the two of the strongest, most intimidating fighters at 205 and would kill Forrest. Please watch the fights, then come back on this forum and tell me honestly if you feel he has a chance. The only way he can win is if it does not go to the ground at all and it lasts the full 3 rounds - other than that, its over on the poster haha


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Wandy & Chuck...let's set the record straight*

...If anybody says either Chuck or Wandy are afraid to fight each other...you don't belong in this forum. Chuck has been calling out Wandy for years. Wanderlie Silva afraid...NO WAY! 2003 Pride Total Elimination " I want a shot at Wanderlie...just give me 1 round". UFC 52 when Chuck first won the belt from Randy he said right after the fight " I want Wanderlie Silva next".
In 1998 Chuck fought a bare-knuckle match in Vale Tudo. I believe that's where it all started. Both guys are coming off title losses with everything to prove. Chuck & Wandy will be an epic match with a KO that can go either way. This fight seems to be the most anticipated MMA match ever. Cut my head off...and I'll still find a way to see this fight!...lol! The world will be watching. No predictions at all who will win. Too close to call, but I believe a KO is enivitable. This will be a stand-up war without a doubt. Dana is gonna rake in BIG $$$$$$ from this 1.:thumb02:


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

liddell by knockout


----------



## WANKBANK (Aug 27, 2007)

dj-rps said:


> i think shogun will ko forrest g in the 1st round


that has to be the stupedist thing i have ever heard. Forrest may loose but not by KO in the first round


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

WANKBANK said:


> that has to be the stupedist thing i have ever heard. Forrest may loose but not by KO in the first round


How is it the stupidest thing you have ever heard? Why is it crazy to think Shogun won't be able to KO Forrest in the 1st? IMO, it will be stopped in the 1st by submission with the ref raising Shogun's hand but I wouldn't be surprised by a KO. Explain why you would...


----------



## superclocked (Aug 25, 2007)

WAR HENDO! :bored03: :confused04: :angry04:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

WANKBANK said:


> that has to be the stupedist thing i have ever heard. Forrest may loose but not by KO in the first round


Did you not watch the Jardine fight? what a nuthugger.


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

WAR SHOGUN!!!!!!!   :thumb01: :thumb01:


----------



## famoussd (Nov 16, 2006)

Is there going to be a meet & greet for this event?


----------



## LeftHighKick (Sep 6, 2007)

Ya, it should be a fairly lopsided card.....jardine has one impressive victory that i have seen, over griffin, and griffin has yet to really demonstrate that he is a legit 205er now that the PRIDE guys are here, he for sure isnt top 5....Liddell should beat him, especially if Jardine stands with him (and he will)....The Shogun griffin fight should be a complete anhilliation, however there are rumors that shogun was juicing in japan, and he wont be now in the UFC so we will see if he is the same fighter that brutalized Rampage and everyone else he fought


Favourite fighters

Mirko
Chuck
GSP
BJ 
Fedor


----------



## Kneez2face (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't read all 7 pages of this thread so I don't know if anyone else asked this.

Who else thinks Chuck Liddell vs. Keith Jardine is a miss match? 

Are they starting Chuck back at the VERY BOTTOM or what? I think Chuck should at least fight Huston Alexander instead of Jardine...


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

It seems pretty silly that a fighter like liddell is taking on jardine. At least have him fight machida or alexander.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeh now Chuck v Alexander wud be awesome, lets see what Alexander has really got, he was certainly gving it the big'un after he won on champion vrs champion


----------



## kicky crowbar (Apr 22, 2007)

I Cant Wait For This Show Hopefully Itll Be Better Than Ufc 75 Which I Was Personally Dissapointed With


----------



## Yeti-TSDWBJJ (Aug 9, 2007)

Forrest needs to shave his chest.

Ew.


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

Forrest has a chance on the ground but even thenif shogun is on top he will get up and start landing kicks..
Forrest needs really train his ground and shouldnt stand up with shogun .
I like what Forrest said beating shogun is definatly a shortcut to the title. lol.


----------



## bulldog12176 (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope Forrest comes into this fight ready to go in the first round. I hope he will not need to get his butt kicked before he starts to fight. Tito had to pound on him to wake him up and make him fight. 
Liddell-Alexander would be a much better fight. I really don't expect much from Jardine. The Iceman should (and I mean should) win this fight. 
In MMA anything is possible


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

These fights seem a lot more predicatble that UFC 75 so I'm not expecting any surprises.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Forrest Griffin is sort of underrated now, and that's a shame. The guy is actually a good fighter, and the loss to Jardine pretty much made everyone turn on the guy. I do expect him to put up a good fight, since it's Forrest. Shogun should win this, but man, people are treating Forrest like a complete bum here.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nakamura got the better of the boxing in his fight with Shogun, maybe Forrest can do the same:dunno: 

I've read that Griffin turned down a fight with Machida to take this.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Griffin did turn down a fight against Machida, because he thought that Machida wouldn't bring a fight. He picked Shogun, because he knew it'd be a war, and that Machida is a guy who makes fighters look stupid.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Go Karate on your ass. Machida can be good, but when he's spending the whole fight back peddeling throwing straights and leg kicks..well I can see where his recent hate comes from. 

Forrest matches up horribly with Machida, at least he has a chance to out box Shogun.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I dig Machida makin' fools like stupid. 

His fight with Nakamura should be really solid. I've gotta go with my boy Machida, but it will be a fight. This is like a Inoki Bom Ba Ye vs Pride fight.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

correct me if im wrong, but wont shogun vs griffin be a joke?



p.s. matt hughes has a square head


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

There must be a bunch of fruit cups on this Thread. All you guys talking about Forrest and Rua's hair cuts and them needing to shave there chests. Whats up wit that? 

It seems everyone is just talking about how Liddell and Jardine is such a miss match and won't make it past the second round. Or how Rua will kill Forrest. I personally don't think Rua will kill Forrest, Forrest actually has a good chance to win this. 
What I really wanted to say is do you realize there are two other fights on this card that are both probably going to be better then those to fights combined? Diego Sanchez vs. Jon Fitch & Tyson Griffin vs. Thiago Tavares both of these fights are going to be great! No doubt great! The sad part is half you guys talking still cant even spell Griffin right. Thats right Sanchez vs. Fitch and Griffin vs. Tavares are going to be the best fights on this card. It is what it is. These guys are gonna go to war, I can't wait!


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

We cant rule Forrest out. He did choose this fight after all? Its no secret who SHOGUN is and what he can do! Should be a good fight, hopefully we see a new Forrest out there. Personally im a Forrest fan but he is definitly and underdog. 

Jardine and Liddel, Definitly going to be an entertaining fight but i think Liddel is gonna end him quick! Althought the first opponent to actually bring the fight to Chuck beat him so will see.


----------



## jtwpost (Nov 18, 2006)

Forest wrecked it for me after he was KOd by Jardine.. running out of the ring throwing his arms around like a pansy. WTF was that! lmao! "Run Forest Run!" Sorry Griffin fans but that was the display of a sissy boy. I give this fight to Shogun. As for Lidell.. Sorry.. I am going to piss many people off but he is an overrated MMA fighter. He was fighting about one fight a year and 5 of those great victories were 2 over Shamrock and 3 over Tito. Hardly a stellar list of wins giving they were never likely matchups for fighting styles. Granted he fought Couture and a couple of others but the Light Heavyweight divsion is now stacked. I believe there are at least 4 people who could knock chuck out again. He has a lot to prove after two decisive losses to Rampage. Houston Alexander I would love to see fight Chuck. I would also like to see Dan Henderson or Wanderlei fight Chuck. There is soo much depth in this division it is unreal. Chuck will prove if he is really a great MMA fighter when he starts to fight some of this other talent. As for Jardine.. he has the tools to beat Chuck although it is not a likely outcome but by chance if he does beat Chuck.. see ya later Chuck. Chuck is all about $$$ in the UFC. They do not want to match him up against someone who will beat him. Someone said Chuck is a marketing tool.. and that is exactly right. Its time for Chuck to step aside. He will likely win but again a hardly stellar victory if he does. I wont comment on the other fights but some definite good matchups!


----------



## Iceman_666 (May 1, 2007)

jtwpost said:


> As for Lidell.. Sorry.. I am going to piss many people off but he is an overrated MMA fighter. He was victories were 2 over Shamrock and 3 over Tito.
> 
> Ok know your mma...Chuck tito twice!!!And never fought Shamrock!!! He fought Babalou twice...both KO first rd. Babalu went the distance with Fedor and he is a lhw. Couture Twice..and now look at Couture! Liddell is back baby! I cant wait to see it to. I think Chuck can still hang with the likes of Shogun and Wanderlai imo.


----------



## lildrummerboy16 (Sep 13, 2007)

I think Chuck's had his little fun run but his time is up. I still haven't figured out why so many people like him. He's afraid to get hit. I've never seen a man win so many times by running backwards like a coward. I mean don't get me wrong, that technique obviously works for him, but that's just lame. I really want to see Rampage beat him a 3rd time just for fun.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*It's the UFC not boxing*

What will it take for UFC fans to realise that the nature of MMA makes it very prone to upsets. St Pierre vs Serra, Pulver vs Louzon and Jardine vs Alexander are notable examples. Without standing eight counts,as in boxing, one clean strike can end a fight in MMA.
Therefore, it is ridiculous to suggest that experienced fighters like Griffen and Jardine have "no chance" in their upcoming fights. Both will train hard for their fights and will test their opponents.
Alternatively, IMO it would be unfair to match Liddell vs Rua at this time. Liddell, as a long reigning champ, deserves a rematch for the title and Jardine functions as a tune up fight. Also, Rua needs time to adjust to UFC rules (no more ground kicks) and has plenty of fights left in him so he will be able to "earn" his eventual title shot. 
Finally, One of the most important ingredients to a good fight is the history between the fighters. So much drama and hype is generated for a "rematch" or a "grudge match". Dana White understands this and plans fights so as to maximise drama. White has overseen the middleweight division to ensure that we get a Franklins vs Silva rematch. We had to wait a while but this fight will be awesome. However one match up i disagree with is Serra vs Hughes. Hughes can get the belt back very softly. Although it will be great to see St Pierre beat Hughes into retirement and take the belt off him Again!


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

j-grif said:


> There must be a bunch of fruit cups on this Thread. All you guys talking about Forrest and Rua's hair cuts and them needing to shave there chests. Whats up wit that?
> 
> It seems everyone is just talking about how Liddell and Jardine is such a miss match and won't make it past the second round. Or how Rua will kill Forrest. I personally don't think Rua will kill Forrest, Forrest actually has a good chance to win this.
> What I really wanted to say is do you realize there are two other fights on this card that are both probably going to be better then those to fights combined? Diego Sanchez vs. Jon Fitch & Tyson Griffin vs. Thiago Tavares both of these fights are going to be great! No doubt great! The sad part is half you guys talking still cant even spell Griffin right. Thats right Sanchez vs. Fitch and Griffin vs. Tavares are going to be the best fights on this card. It is what it is. These guys are gonna go to war, I can't wait!


I agree!!! I think Griffin vs. Tavares is going to be the best fight this event. The sanchez fight will be good too, but i personally dont like watching diego fight.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

eh my predictions...

*Chuck Liddell* vs. Keith Jardine - TKO 2nd round
*Mauricio Rua* vs. Forrest Griffin - TKO 3rd Round (rooting for forrest though)
*Diego Sanchez* vs. Jon Fitch - sub 2nd round
Kazuhiro Nakamura vs. *Lyoto Machida* - unanimous decision
*Tyson Griffin* vs. Thiago Tavares - TKO 1st round


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

My predictions..

Chuck Liddell vs Keith Jardine: Liddell by KO in the 1st round.

Thiago Tavares vs Tyson Griffin: Tavares by decision.

Shogun vs Forrest Griffin: Shogun by decision.

Machida vs Nakamura: Machida by decision.

Fitch vs Sanchez: Fitch by decision.

A lot of decisions, but they'll all be fun decision fights.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Liddell by 2nd rnd tko
Shogun by 1st rnd tko
diego by split/unanimous decision
machida by decision
griffin by decision

lot of decisions....i am really tempted to take jardine, honestly.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

fitch and sanchez would be an awesome fight.... shogun and griffin as well... but if chuck lose this one he might likely retire.


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

veilside23 said:


> fitch and sanchez would be an awesome fight.... shogun and griffin as well... but if chuck lose this one he might likely retire.


If Chuck loses this fight, I might retire from picking fights. I can deal with a Cro-cop upset but Liddell? ...
Nah, I aint accepting it if he loses.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

I predict the 2 best knockouts of the night will be Diego knocking out fitch, and Liddell knocking out Jardine.
And I predict Forrest will beat Shogun as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## LeftHighKick (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Chuck has Jardine outclassed in this one, like Chuck said in his interview, "I lost the fight, so now guys think they can beat me".....If he hadn't fought Page, no one would be giving Jardine a snowballs chance in hell...Did Chuck's skills diminish because of one loss to a guy who had already beat his ass before? I think not. Chuck TKO Rd.1

Fitch vs Rampage is a close one to call....I consider myself a big fan of MMA but I dont honestly know much about Fitch, except that he has great takedowns, and has a similar style to Kos, w/ better submissions...I have never liked Diego, so I will go with Fitch Unanimous Decision.

Griffin better stay way back from Shogun in this fight and use his jab if he is going to make it competitive...But Shogun should be able to close the distance and clinch up with Forrest....yes we all know that he cant soccer kick and stomp, but has anyone thought what kind of fighter Shogun will be with elbows?...I wouldn't want to be Forrest's skull on saturday night. Shogun TKO Rd. 2


Favorite fighters

Mirko
Chuck
GSP
BJ


----------



## mickclarkmma (Sep 21, 2007)

*Ufc 76 Knockout*

EASY PPL, JUST REGISTERED ON THIS SITE FIRST POST! CAN'T WAIT FOR UFC76, I RECKON THE THREE MAIN FIGHTS GOT THE POTENTIAL TO BE THE THREE FIGHTS OF THE YEAR, RUA VS GRIFFIN GOING TO BE AN ALL OUT WAR! SANCHEZ VS FITCH HEART SAYS FITCH HEAD SAYS SANCHEZ AS FOR THE MAIN EVENT ITS GOING TO BE ACOLD NIGHT FOR JARDINE WHEN THE ICE MAN KNOCKS HIM COLD OUT!


----------



## mickclarkmma (Sep 21, 2007)

I Have To Agree With You Pal, I Reckon Them Two Fights Will Be Of The Chart!


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

mickclarkmma said:


> I Have To Agree With You Pal, I Reckon Them Two Fights Will Be Of The Chart!


Did you just agree with yourself about your own post?


----------



## famoussd (Nov 16, 2006)

*Watch UFC 76: Places, sports bars and restaurants airing the PPV event (List)*

Not going to the event live, no worrys.. here's a list of places you can go to watch it.

AK Anchorage Hooters @ Anchorage 907 563-5653
AL Birmingham Buffalo Wild Wings @ Trussville (AL) 205 655-2521
AL Birmingham Costas 205 655-0020
AL Birmingham Fox & Hound @ Birmingham 205 968-3823
AL Birmingham Hooters @ E Birmingham 205 437-1880
AL Birmingham Hooters @ Homewood 205 940 9145
AL Birmingham Hooters @ Trussville 205 655 9475
AL Daphne Hooters @ Daphne 251 625-3910
AL Dothan Hooters @ Dothan 334 673 4668
AL Hoover Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hoover 205 983-9464
AL Huntsville Buffalo Wild Wings @ Huntsville 256 650-4115
AL Huntsville Hooters @ Huntsville 256 722 0166
AL Mobile Beef OBradys @ Mobile 251-661-3346
AL Mobile Hooters @ Mobile (251) 473 9464
AL Mobile Hooters @ Tillman Corner 251 661-9117
AL Montgomery Buffalo Wild Wings @ Montgomery 334 215-7977
AL Montgomery Fox & Hound @ Montgomery 334 260-0092
AL Opelika Buffalo Wild Wings @ Opelika 334 741-0989
AL Pelham Hooters @ Pelham 205 682-9464
AL Spanish Fort Beef OBradys @ Spanish Fort 251 447-0104
AL Tuscaloosa Hooters @ Tuscaloosa 205 758 3035
AR Fayetteville Hooters @ Fayetteville AR 479 575-9464
AR Fayetteville On The Mark 479 575-0123
AR N Little Rock Hooters @ North Little Rock 501 945-0444
AR N. Little Rock Fox & Hound @ N. Little Rock 501 753-8300
AZ Chandler Famous Sams #25 480 812-1177
AZ Flagstaff Grannys Closet 520 774-8331
AZ Gilbert Crabby Dons 480 558-7540
AZ Gilbert Famous Sams #23 480 899-9804
AZ Gilbert Fox & Hound @ Gilbert 480 507-2343
AZ Gilbert Indigo Joes @ Gilbert 480 545-5637
AZ Glendale R.T. OSullivans Sports Bar @ Glendale 602 938-5300
AZ Marana Hooters @ Marana 520 744 7744
AZ Maricopa Arena Sports Grill 480 494-7700
AZ Mesa Famous Sams #38 480 924-4403
AZ Mesa Hooters @ Mesa 480 396 9396
AZ Mesa R.T. OSullivans Sports Bar 480 844-1290
AZ Mesa R.T. OSullivans Sports Bar @ Mesa 480 396-9933
AZ Peoria Fox & Hound @ Peoria 623 486-0779
AZ Peoria Hooters @ Peoria (AZ) 623 776 0123
AZ Phoenix Bandaids Show Club 602 254-0811
AZ Phoenix Bombshells 602 840-5143
AZ Phoenix Half Moon Sports Grill 602 993-6600
AZ Phoenix Half Moon Sports Grill 602 977-2700
AZ Phoenix Hi Liter 602 234-0128
AZ Phoenix Hooters @ Bell Canyon 602 375-0000
AZ Phoenix Hooters @ Chandler 480 496 0004
AZ Phoenix Hooters @ Phoenix 602 495 1234
AZ Phoenix Pantera Club 602 278-5555
AZ Phoenix The Pin Up Girl Lounge 602 973-1280
AZ Scottsdale Famous Sams #29 480 994-4488
AZ Scottsdale Mickeys Hangover 480 425-0111
AZ Tempe Half Moon Sports Grill 480 456-9400
AZ Tempe Tilted Kilt 480 592-0102
AZ Tucson Fox & Hound @ Tucson 520 575-1980
AZ Tucson Hooters @ Tucson 520 722 8500
AZ Tucson Raiders Reef 520-745-8125
AZ Tucson Rustys Sports Grill 520 623-3363
AZ Tuscon Davis Monthan Enlisted Club 520 228-3100
AZ Yuma Famous Sams #14 928 783-7267
CA Aliso Viejo Time Out Sports Tavern 949 362-5919
CA Antioch All Stars @ Antioch 925 778 9282
CA Burbank Hooters @ Burbank 818 848 9464
CA Chico End Zone 530 345 7330
CA Chino Godfathers 909 627 8080
CA Commerce Commerce Casino 323 838-3201
CA Concord AJs Sports Pub & Grill 925 459 0574
CA Corona Angels Sports Bar 951 371-9738
CA Costa Mesa Chronic Cantina 949 646 0227
CA Davis Davis Graduate 530 758 4723
CA Diamond Bar Happys Grille 909 861-9922
CA Dublin Hooters @ Dublin 925 829 9468
CA Encinitas Bull Pen Bar & Grill 760 635-9020
CA Fair Oaks Players Sports Pub 916 967-6330
CA Folsom Folsom Lake Bowl 916 983 4411
CA Fremont Hooters @ Fremont 510 797 9464
CA Fresno Hooters @ Fresno 559 431-9464
CA Fullerton Brians Beer & Billiards 714 993-1401
CA Glendale Leos All Star Sports Bar 818 249-5858
CA Grover Beach OReillys 805 489-0469
CA Hanford Sky Box 559 469-7631
CA Hermosa Beach Patrick Malloys 310 798-9762
CA Hollywood Hooters @ Hollywood 323 962 3373
Ca Huntington Beach Baja Sharkeez @ Huntington Beach 714 960-5282
CA Huntington Beach Beachfront 301 714 374-3399
CA Huntington Beach Huntington Beach Beer Company 714 960 5343
CA Huntington Beach Hurricane Bar & Grill 714 374-0500
CA Laguna Nigel Draft Choice Sports Grill 949 495 6789
CA Lancaster Coachs Sports Bar & Grill 661 942-8919
CA Long Beach Bostons Gourmet Pizza @ Long Beach 562 436-1300
CA Long Beach Hooters @ Long Beach 562 983 1010
CA Los Angeles El Guapo Cantina 323 297 0471
CA Los Angeles Hollywood Billiards 323 465-0115
CA Manhattan Beach Baja Sharkeez @ Manhattan Beach 310 545 6563
CA Manhattan Beach Summers Sports Bar 310 545-9333
CA Murrieta Bobs Murrieta Pizza Co 951 696 9898
CA Newport Beach Baja Sharkeez @ Newport Beach 949 673 0292
CA Nice Robinson Rancheria Resort 800 809-3636
CA Oceanside Beach Club 760 757-2955
CA Oceanside Hooters @ Oceanside 760 433-4668
CA Oceanside Rookies Sports Grill 760 757-1123
CA Ontario Hooters @ Ontario 909 989-2209
CA Orange Danny Ks Billiards & Café 714 771-9707
CA Pasadena 35er Bar 626 356-9315
CA Pasadena Hooters @ Pasadena 626 395 7700
CA Rancho Bernardo Hooters @ Rancho Bernardo 858 451 6000
CA Rancho Cucamonga Beer Hunter Sports Pub 909 463-6999
CA Rancho Cucamonga Bostons Gourmet Pizza @ Rancho Cucamonga 909 758-9115
CA Rancho Cucamonga Buffalo Wild Wings @ Rancho Cucamonga 909 899-9832
CA Redlands Johnnys Sports & Tacos 909-794-7922
CA Redondo Beach On The Rocks Sports Bar 310 379-7438
CA Riverside Events Sports Grill 951 352 2693
CA Rosamond Coachs Sports Bar & Grill II 661 256-7563
CA Roseville Halfcourt Sports Deli 916 791-9004
CA Roseville Mandangos 916 797 7678
CA Sacramento Hooters @ Natomas 916 929 9464
CA Sacramento Hooters @ Sacramento 916 927-9464
CA San Bernardino Margarita Beach - SB 909 890 9993
CA San Diego Bull Pen Bar & Grill 858 503-6786
CA San Diego Filling Station Pub 858 578 0757
CA San Diego Hooters @ Gaslamp 619 235 4668
CA San Diego Hooters @ Pacific Beach 858 273 4668
CA San Diego Martini Ranch 619 235 6100
CA San Diego Morena Club 619 276 1620
CA San Diego Unforgettable @ Kristys MVP Sports Bar 619 222-1088
CA San Francisco Abbey Tavern 415 221-7767
CA San Francisco Bayside Sports Bar & Grill 415 673-1565
CA San Francisco Hooters @ San Francisco 415 409 9464
CA San Francisco Jillians @ San Francisco 415 369-6100
CA San Francisco Kezar Pub 415 386 9292
CA San Francisco Underdogs Sports Bar & Grill 415 566 8700
CA San Jose Britannia Arms 408 266-0550
CA San Jose Stanleys Sports Bar 408 999 6718
CA San Leandro Rickys Sports Bar 510 352 0200
CA San Luis Obispo Graduate Restaurant 805 541-0969
CA San Luis Obispo Laguna BBQ & Brew 805 547-1485
CA San Luis Obispo Martys 805 544 3668
CA San Luis Obispo “Shack, The” 805 546 8623
Ca Santa Barbara Baja Sharkeez @ Santa Barbara 805 963-9680
CA Santa Barbara Cliff Room Sports Lounge 805 966-3060
CA Santa Barbara OMalleys Bar 805 564-8904
CA Santa Monica Hooters @ Santa Monica 310 458 7555
CA Santa Monica Yankee Doodles @ Santa Monica 310-394-4632
CA Santa Rosa West Side Grill 707 573-9453
CA Shell Beach Alex Bar-B-Q 805 773-5656
CA Simi Valley Yankee Doodles @ Simi Valley 805 526 1130
CA Susanville Diamond Mountain Casino 530 252-1100
CA Temecula Hooters @ Temecula 951 506-0093
CA Temecula Texas Looseys @ Temecula 951 694 8119
CA Thousand Oaks Sunset Terrace Restaurant & Lounge 805 497 4847
CA Universal City Jillians @ Universal City 818 985 8234
CA Upland Tequila Hoppers 909 985 9114
CA W. Covina Hooters @ W. Covina 626 974 4668
CA Walnut Creek Stadium Pub 925 256-7302
CA Westminster Michaels Sports Pub & Grill 714 373-5665
CA Woodland Hills Yankee Doodles @ Woodland Hills 818 883 3030
CA. San Luis Obispo Frog & Peach 805 595-3764
CO Aurora Gibbys 303 755-5944
CO Aurora Table Steaks East 303 743-8888
CO Black Hawk Ameristar Black Hawk 720 946 4120
CO Centennial Buffalo Wild Wings @ Centennial 303-768-9464
CO Centennial Finn McCools 303 770-8832
CO Colorado Spring Hooters @ Colorado Springs 719 596 3111
CO Colorado Springs Buffalo Wild Wings @ Colorado Springs 719 594 9464
CO Colorado Springs Champps @ Colorado Springs 719 548-0113
CO Colorado Springs Fox & Hound @ Colorado Springs 719 570-0500
CO Colorado Springs Hooters @ Colorado Springs North 719 955- 4668
CO Colorado Springs Indigo Joes @ Colorado Springs 719 302-0969
CO Denver Andrews on Lincoln 303 861-7200
CO Denver Cheerleaders 303 426-6996
CO Denver Dave & Busters @ Denver 303 759-1515
CO Denver Diamond Cabaret 303 571-4242
CO Denver Hooters @ Aurora 303 337 7070
CO Denver Hooters @ Denver (Colorado Blvd) 303 782 0232
CO Denver Sports Column 303 296-1930
CO Fort Collins Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fort Collins 970-266-9464
CO Fort Collins Sportscaster Bar & Grill 970 223-3553
CO Golden In the Zone 303 279-3888
CO Greeley Buffalo Wild Wings @ Greely 970-330-9988
CO Lakewood Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lakewood 303 978 9424
CO Lakewood Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lakewood 2 720 963-9464
CO Lakewood Hooters @ Lakewood (kipling) 303 205 1170
CO Littleton Champps @ Aspen Grove 303 707-0333
CO Littleton Champps @ Park Meadows 303 799-1333
CO Littleton Draft Sports Grill 303 932-8845
CO Littleton Fox & Hound @ Littleton I 720 493-0111
CO Littleton Fox & Hound @ Littleton II 720 922-0400
CO Lone Tree Fox & Hound @ Lone Tree 720 875-9161
CO Longmont Buffalo Wild Wings @ Longmont 303 485-9464
CO Parker Funugyz 303 699-5999
CO Peterson AFB Peterson Club 719 556-9167
CO Pueblo Buffalo Wild Wings @ Pueblo 719 543-9464
CO Sheraton Red & Jerrys 303 783-0655
CO Superior Buffalo Wild Wings @ Superior 303 497 9464
CO Westminster Buffalo Wild Wings @ Westminster 303 465-2999
CO Westminster Fox & Hound @ Westminster #2 303 464-7366
CO Westminster Hooters @ Westminster 303 991-4668
CT Cromwell Rookies Sports Bar & Grill 860 635-1860
CT Manchester Hooters @ Manchester 860 432-5360
CT Milford Buffalo Wild Wings @ Milford 203 877-9453
CT Milford Hooters @ Milford 203 878-6651
CT Plainville Sliders Sports Bar & Grill @ Plainville 860 747-4477
CT Wethersfield Hooters @ Wethersfield 860 563 8083
DC Washington Buffalo Billiards @ DC 202 331-7665
DC Washington “Hooters @ Washington ,DC” 202 962 0965
DC Washington Ugly Mug 202 547-8459
DE Bear Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bear 302 832-3900
DE Dover Buffalo Wild Wings @ Dover 302 346-9464
DE Middletown Buffalo Wild Wings @ Middletown DE 302 285-0000
DE New Castle Hooters @ New Castle 302 326 2526
FL Altamonte Springs Mugshots 407 786-5024
FL Apopka Froggers @ Wekiva 407 814-0650
FL Apopka Gators Dockside @ Hunt Club 407-869-4222
FL Boca Raton Draft House 561 394-6699
FL Boca Raton Duffys Sports Grill @ Boca Raton 561 869-0552
FL Boca Raton Gatsbys @ Boca Raton 561 393-3900
FL Boca Raton Neighborhood Sports Grill 561 241-1665
FL Boynton Beach Brus Room @ Boynton Beach 561 739-9332
FL Boynton Beach Duffys Sports Grill @ Boynton 561 963-3234
FL Boynton Beach Duffys Sports Grill @ Boynton West 561 752-4949
FL Boynton Beach Quarterdeck @ Boynton Beach 561 374-9113
FL Bradenton Cherrys @ Bradenton 941 756-3404
FL Brandon Buffalo Wild Wings @ Brandon 813 571-1045
FL Cape Coral Stevie Tomatos @ Cape Coral 239 945-2444
FL Casselberry Hooters @ Casselberry 407 767-8822
FL Clearmont Gators Dockside @ Clearmont 352 242-1825
FL Clearwater Mugs N Jugs 727 535-5847
FL Cocoa Beef OBradys @ Cocoa 321 637-1133
FL Cocoa Beach Time Out Sports Bar 321 784-6433
FL Coconut Grove Sandbar Grill 305 444-5270
FL Crestview Hooters @ Crestview 850 423 1333
FL Dania Dania Jai Alai 954 927-2841
FL Davie Gatsbys @ Davie 954 476-0063
FL Davie Geronimos 954 474-9998
FL Davie Quarterdeck @ Davie 954 452-7676
FL Daytona Beach Crusin Cafe 386 226-9800
FL Daytona Beach Hooters @ Daytona 386 238 0650
FL Daytona Beach Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Daytona) 386 255-2555
FL Daytona Beach Oyster Pub 386 255-6348
FL Deerfield Beach All Star Sports Bar & Grill 954 968-7777
FL Deerfield Beach Brus Room @ Deerfield Beach 954 420-5959
FL Del Ray Beach Brus Room @ Del Ray Beach 561 276-3663
FL Destin Club Overboard 850 654-0010
FL Destin Hooters @ Destin 850 654 1007
FL Destin Johnny OQuigleys 850 837-1015
FL Ft Walton Beach Scullys on the Bayou 850 864-1127
FL Ft. Lauderdale Champps @ Ft. Lauderdale 954 491-9335
FL Ft. Lauderdale Quarterdeck @ La Olas 954 525-2010
Fl Ft. Lauderdale Quarterdeck Seafood Bar & Grill 954 524-6163
FL Ft. Myers Stevie Tomatos @ Ft. Myers 239 597-6455
FL Ft. Walton Beach Buffalo Wild Wings @ Ft Walton Beach 850 301-9464
FL Gainesville Gators Dockside @ Gainesville 352 338-4445
FL Gainesville Hooters @ Gainesville 352 335 9464
FL Greenacres Duffys Sports Grill @ Greenacres 561 642-6388
FL Hallandale Beach Cheetah @ Hallandale 954 455-2131
FL Jacksonville Box Seats @ Jacksonville 904 908-7328
FL Jacksonville Buffalo Wild Wings @ Jacksonville 904 448-1293
FL Jacksonville Gators Dockside @ Baymeadow 904-448-0500
FL Jacksonville Gators Dockside @ Jacksonville 904-777-6135
FL Jacksonville Gators Dockside @ Oakleaf 904 425-6466
FL Jacksonville Hooters @ Jacksonville (San Jose) 904 636-9800
FL Jacksonville Hooters @ Jacksonville Southside 904 807 9541
FL Jacksonville Hooters @ Jax Landing 904 356 5400
FL Jacksonville Beach Jax Beach Billiards 904 249-6644
FL Jacksonville Beach Ocean Club @ Jacksonville Beach 904 242 8884
FL Jensen Beach Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Jensen) 772 692-3611
FL Jupiter Duffys Sports Grill @ Jupiter East 561 743-4405
FL Jupiter Quarterdeck 561 743-6383
FL Kissimmee Cheers 407 397-4225
FL Lake Worth Beer Goggles Bar & Grill 561 968-0990
FL Lakeland Hooters @ Lakeland 863 644 8461
FL Lakeland Hooters @ Lakeland II 863 859-7772
FL Lakeland Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Lakeland) 863 709-9262
FL Lantana Lantana Ale & Sports Bar 561 582-4411
FL Madeira Beach Scullys (The Hut) 727 235-5180
FL Margate Brus Room @ Margate 954 968-3663
FL Margate Jessies Xtreme Sports Bar 954 917-2855
FL Margate Side Pockets @ Margate 954 977-9747
FL Melbourne Beef OBradys @ Melbourne 321.751.3860
FL Melbourne Hooters @ Melbourne 321 725-7409
FL Merritt Island Hooters @ Merritt Island 321 449 0752
FL Miami Booby Trap (Hotties) 305 477-2176
FL Miami Booby Trap @ Miami 305 248-7712
FL Miami Dave & Busters @ Miami 305 468-1555
FL Miami Gatsbys @ Kendall 305 412-2220
FL Miami Beach Quarterdeck @ South Beach 305 531-2441
FL Miramar Beach Beef OBradys @ Sandestin 850 837-9710
FL Mount Dora Froggers @ Mount Dora 352 385-3555
FL Naples Pelican Larrys Uptown 239 597-5013
FL Naples Stevie Tomatos @ Naples 239 403-8933
FL Naples Stevie Tomatos Sports Page 239 591-2722
FL North Port Buffalo Wild Wings @ North Port 941 429-9722
FL Oakland Park Pure Platinum/Solid Gold 954 630-2004
FL Ocala Barbazons Sports Bar 352 629-6100
FL Ocala Cigar & Wine Lounge 352 861-8464
FL Ocala Hooters @ Ocala 352 873-2042
FL Ocoee Franks Place 407 291-8330
FL Ocoee Gators Dockside @ Ocoee 407 521-5545
FL Orange Park Buffalo Wild Wings @ Orange Park 904 213-0293
FL Orange Park Hooters @ Orange Park 904 215 5858
FL Orlando Backstage Billiards @ Lake Buena Vista 407 465-0123
FL Orlando Cabaret International 407 858-1320
FL Orlando Clubhouse 407 447-5225
FL Orlando Fridays Front Row Sports Grill 407 363-1414
FL Orlando Gators Dockside @ Dr. Phillips 407 770-6049
FL Orlando Gators Dockside @ Waterford Lakes 407 249-9444
FL Orlando Hooters @ Kirkman Road 407 354-5350
Fl Orlando Hooters @ Lake Buena Vista 407 239 0900
FL Orlando Hooters @ Orlando (Airport) 407 850-2552
FL Orlando Hooters @ Waterford Lakes 407 243-6466
FL Orlando Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Kirkman Road) 407 248-0000
FL Orlando Trick Shots 407 298-5112
FL Ormond Beach Froggers Grill & Bar 386 672-7700
FL Ovideo Froggers @ Alfaya 407 359-8388
FL Oviedo Buffalo Wild Wings @ Oviedo 407 977-2100
FL Palm Bay Beef OBradys @ Palm Bay West 321 953-4600
FL Palm Beach Duffys Sports Grill @ Palm Beach Gardens 561 493-8381
FL Palm Beach Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Palm Beach) 561-691-1915
FL Palm Beach Garden Duffys Sports Grill @ PGA 561 721-2650
FL Palm Beach Gardens Quarterdeck Bar & Grill 561 625-8480
FL Palm Harbor Stix Billiards 727 937-9225
FL Palm Harbour Strokers 727 786-6683
FL Palm Springs Mirage 561 649-2000
FL Panama Beach Calypso Beach Cafe 850 234-6788
FL Panama City Hooters @ Panama City 850 230 9464
FL Panama City Hooters @ Panama City 2 850 873 9993
FL Panama City Mulligans @ Panama City 850 215-3663
FL Pembroke Pines Cafe Iguana @ Pembroke Pines 954 433-8787
FL Pensacola Hooters @ Pensacola 850 477-3400
FL Pensacola Portside Entertainment Center 850 452-3364
FL Pensacola Ticket Sports Bar II 850 476-6444
FL Pensacola Beach Hooters @ Pensacola Beach 850 934-4654
FL Plantation Quarterdeck @ Sawgrass Plantation 954 423-4197
FL Pompano Beach Booby Trap @ Pompano 954 973-6888
FL Pompano Beach Brus Room @ Pompano Beach 954 785-2227
FL Pompano Beach Cheetah @ Pompano 954 971-2600
FL Pompano Beach Diamond Dolls 954 960-0355
FL Port St Lucie Duffys Sports Grill @ St Lucie 772 924-3565
FL Port St Lucie Duffys Sports Grill @ St Lucie West 772 873-8150
FL Port St. Lucie St. Lucie Draft House 772 460 8424
FL Riverview Buffalo Wild Wings @ Riverview 813 655 4555
FL Riverview Buffalo Wild Wings @ Riverview(Big Bend) 813-234-9464
FL Riverview Dogwater 813 672-1300
FL Riviera Beach Palm Beach Princess 561 845-2101
FL Royal Palm Beach Duffys Sports Grill @ Royal Palm Beach 561 478-8852
FL Royal Palm Beach Duffys Sports Grill @ Royal Palm West 561 792-4045
FL Royal Palm Beach Royal Palm Ale House 561 753-3779
FL Saint Petersburg Courtside Grille 727 561-7433
FL Sanford Hooters @ Sanford 407 324 1272
FL Sarasota Buffalo Wild Wings @ Sarasota 941 922-5554
FL Sarasota Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Sarasota) 941-378-8888
FL Satellite Beach Beef OBradys @ Satellite Beach 321 777-7107
FL Sebring Blue Lagoon Saloon 863 471-6001
FL Seminole Sports Bar & Grill @ St. Pete 727 393-9110
FL South Miami BTs Gentlemans Club 305 663-4567
FL St. Augustine Hooters @ St. Augustine 904 819 9919
FL St. Cloud Buffalo Wings & Rings 407 891-9464
FL St. Cloud Sidelines Sports Grill 407 957-3434
FL St. Petersburg Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (St. Petersburg) 727 217-9206
FL Stuart Duffys Sports Grill @ Stuart 772 221-4899
FL Stuart Duffys Sports Grill @ Stuart South 772 781-1388
FL Sunny Isle Beach Kents Sports Bar & Cafe 305 940-1005
FL Sunrise Hot Shots @ Sunrise 954 748-4232
FL Tallahassee A.J.s Sports Bar 850 681-0731
FL Tallahassee Buffalo Wild Wings @ Tallahassee 850 425-5293
FL Tallahassee Hooters @ Tallahassee 850 385 2004
FL Tallahassee Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Tallahassee) 850 222-0364
FL Tampa Champps @ Tampa 813 353-0200
FL Tampa Gators Dockside @ Tampa 813 341-4445
FL Tampa Peabodys Billards 813 972-1725
FL Tampa Penthouse Club 813 288-9200
FL Tampa Press Box @ Tampa 813 876-3528
FL W Melbourne Bare Assets I 321 984-8474
FL W. Palm Beach Cheetah @ WPB 561 687-0600
FL W. Palm Beach Palm Beach Ale House 561 683-3777
FL Wellington Gators Dockside @ Wellington 561 969-9554
FL West Palm Beach Duffys Sports Grill @ West Palm Beach 561 688-1820
FL West Palm Beach Gatsbys @ Palm Beach 561 686-7300
FL West Palm Beach Solid Gold 305 725-1263
FL West Park Booby Trap @ West Park 954 822-2211
FL Weston Carolina Ale House 954 217-1233
FL Winter Springs Gators Dockside @ Winter Springs 407-695-6622
GA Alpharetta Buffalo Wild Wings @ Alpharetta 678 352 4599
GA Alpharetta Champps @ Alpharetta 770 642-1933
GA Alpharetta Derby @ Alpharetta 770-642-7988
GA Alpharetta Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Alpharetta) 678 277-2581
GA Atlanta American Pie 404 255-7571
GA Atlanta “Cheetah, The” 404 892 3037
GA Atlanta Cheyenne Grill 404 842 1010
GA Atlanta Frankies Food & Sports 404 843-9444
GA Atlanta Hooters @ Cumberland 770 984 0287
GA Atlanta Jocks & Jills @ Midtown 404 873-5405
GA Augusta Hooters @ Augusta 706 736 8454
GA Augusta Indigo Joes @ Augusta 706 922-5637
GA Augusta Limelight 706 731 0220
GA Canton “Hooters @ Canton, GA.” 678 493-0369
GA Columbus Buffalo Wild Wings @ Columbus 706 507 2110
GA Columbus “Hooters @ Columbus, Ga.” 706 596 4668
GA Conyers Hooters @ Conyers 770 483 5010
GA Cumming Three Dollar Cafe 678 965 4770
GA Douglasville Buffalo Wild Wings @ Douglasville 678-391-8470
GA Douglasville Hooters @ Douglasville 770 947-8009
GA Duluth Dave & Busters @ Gwinnett 770 497-1152
GA Duluth Hooters @ Gwinnett 770 497 0880
GA Dunwoody Buffalo Wild Wings @ Dunwoody 770 643 0074
GA Hiram Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hiram 770 439 3744
GA Hiram Hooters @ Hiram 770 943-8896
GA Jonesboro Hooters @ Tara 770 478 2262
GA Kennasaw Baileys @ Kennesaw 770 794-4444
GA Kennesaw Hooters @ Kennesaw 770 590 8820
GA Kennisaw Triple Play 678 355-0660
GA Lawrenceville “Hooters @ Lawrenceville, GA” 770 513-7260
GA Lithonia Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lithonia 770 482 9453
GA Macon Hooters @ Macon 478 471 7675
GA Marietta Buffalo Wild Wings @ Marietta 678 354 9464
GA Marietta Mazzys Sports Bar & Grill 678 213-1688
GA McDonough Hooters @ McDonough 678 583-9003
GA Newnan Hooters @ Newnan 770 254 1687
GA Norcross Barnacles @ Norcross 770 441-9509
GA Norcross Hooters @ Norcross 770 729 8441
GA Peachtree City Three Dollar Cafe 770 487-2388
GA Roswell Hooters @ Roswell 770 992 4540
GA Savannah B & D Burgers 912 927 8700
GA Savannah Hooters @ Savannah 912 925 2536
GA Stewart Rockys @ Club Stewart 912 368 2212
GA Warner Robins Hooters @ Warner Robins 478 953-7200
HI Honolulu Dave & Busters @ Honolulu 808 589-2215
HI Honolulu Hooters @ Honolulu 808 524-4668
HI Honolulu Red Lion University 808 949-5466
HI Honolulu Red Lion University @ Waikiki 808 926-5466
HI Kahului Kahului Ale House 808 877-9001
HI Kailua Kona Hooters @ Kona 808 329- 9464
HI Kaneohe Bay Kahunas Sports Bar & Grill - Marine Corps Base Hawaii 808 254-7660
IA Ames West Cyde Wings 515 292-8406
IA Bettendorf Sports Fans Pizza 563 359-5555
IA Cedar Rapids Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cedar Rapids 319 396-9464
IA Cedar Rapids Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cedar Rapids 319 378-8886
IA Coralville Buffalo Wild Wings @ Coralville 319 338-9464
IA Council Bluffs Ameristar Casino Council Bluffs Inc. 712 328-8888
IA Davenport Buffalo Wild Wings @ Davenport 563 359 0800
IA Davenport Hooters @ Davenport 563 388-9464
IA Dubuque Buffalo Wild Wings @ Dubuque 952 593-9943
IA Iowa City Buffalo Wild Wings @ Iowa City 319 887 -9464
IA Sioux City Buffalo Wild Wings @ Sioux City
IA W. Des Moines Billy Joes Pitcher Show 515 223-9944
IA W. Des Moines Hooters @ Des Moines 515 224-9464
IA West Des Moines Buffalo Wild Wings @ West Des Moines 515 221-9464
IA Windsor Heights Twisted Parrot Lounge 515 222-2222
IL Arlington Heights Fox & Hound @ Arlington Heights 847 590-9019
IL Aurora “Foundry, The” 630 978-2088
IL Aurora Fox & Hound @ Aurora 630 236-9183
IL Aurora Paulies Pub & Grill 630 499 8956
IL Bloomingdale Fox & Hound @ Bloomingdale 630 295 9626
IL Bloomington Hooters @ Bloomington 309 663 4668
IL Carbondale Buffalo Wild Wings @ Carbondale 618 529-4686
IL Carbondale Show Mes @ Carbondale 618 549 3646
IL Champaign Hooters @ Champaign 217 355-7682
IL Champaign Jillians @ Champaign 217-355-2800
IL Chicago Brudders Bar 773 427 6404
IL Chicago Cubby Bear Lounge 773 327-1662
IL Chicago Four Shadows Tavern & Grill 773 248 9160
IL Chicago John Barleycorn @ Clybourn 773 348 0414
IL Chicago John Barleycorn @ Lincoln 773 348 8899
IL Chicago Kendalls Bar 773 348 7200
IL Chicago Players Bar & Grill 312 733 2121
IL Chicago Players Club @ Ashland 773 477-7769
IL Crystal Lake Buffalo Wings & Rings 815 788 9464
IL Darien Q Billiards Sports Bar 630 241 0970
IL DeKalb Buffalo Wild Wings @ DeKalb 815 754 9299
IL DeKalb Mollys Eatery 815 758-2120
IL Edwardsville Kriegers @ Edwardsville 618 655-0771
IL Elgin JBs Pub 847 695-0626
IL Fairview Heights Hooters @ Fairview Heights 618 398-3374
IL Frankfort Buffalo Wild Wings @ Frankfort 815 806 2223
IL Geneva Buffalo Wild Wings @ Geneva 630 262-9464
IL Hoffman Estates First Place Sports Bar & Grill 847 359 3333
IL Hoffman Estates Jerseys Pizza & Grill 847 765-0085
IL Island Lake Sideouts Sports Bar 847 526 7174
IL Joliet City of Champions 815 730 4755
IL Lincolnshire Champps @ Lincolnshire 847 793-0330
IL Lombard Champps @ Lombard 630 627-3334
IL Lombard JTs Porch Saloon 630 932 9596
IL McHenry Halftime Bar & Grill 815 344-0345
IL Mokena Post Game Pub & Sedona Grill 708 479 1302
IL Moline Bad Boyz Pizza 309 797 9100
IL Moline Belgrades 309 797 6195
IL Moline Speak Easy 309 764-1400
IL Moline Wells Fargo Sports Bar 309 764 7424
IL Mundelin Annex Lounge 847 566 0230
Il Naperville Breaktime Billiards 630 305 3606
IL New Lenox Tom Kellys Chophouse Pub 815 462 8420
IL Orland Park Champps @ Orland Park 708 873-0033
IL Palatine Idols 847 934-3474
IL Peoria Hooters @ Peoria 309 676-5603
IL Rockford Hooters @ Rockford 815 229-0539
IL Rolling Meadows Stadium Sports Club 847 397-2440
IL S Elgin Bookers Backyard 847 695-2976
IL Schaumburg Champps @ Schaumburg 847 240-1333
IL Schaumburg Fox & Hound @ Schaumburg 847 884-6821
IL Springfield “Hooters @ Springfield, IL” 217 522-9110
IL St. Charles Rookies All American Pub & Grill 630 513-0681
IL St. Charles St. Charlies Pub & Grill 630 587 4251
IL Tinley Park Buffalo Wild Wings @ Tinley Park 708 444-2223
IL Yorkville Big Easy Bar & Grill 630 882-8681
IL Yorkville Legends Sports Bar & Grill 630 882 8380
IN Bloomington Kilroys Sports Bar 812 333-6006
IN Carmel Fox & Hound @ Carmel 317 844-0075
IN Clarksville Hooters @ Clarksville 812 284 9464
IN Evansville Buffalo Wild Wings @ Eagle Plaza 812 423-9464
IN Evansville Buffalo Wild Wings @ Green River 812 471-9464
IN Evansville Fox & Hound @ Evansville 812 473-5721
IN Evansville Hooters @ Evansville 812 475 0229
IN Evansville Jillians @ Evansville 812 425-1983
IN Evansville Show Mes @ Evansville 812 402-7100
IN Fort Wayne Wrigley Field Bar & Grill 260 485-1038
IN Ft. Wayne Fox & Hound @ Ft. Wayne 260 459-2460
IN Ft. Wayne Hooters @ Ft. Wayne 219 471 6776
IN Indianapolis Bubbaz Bar & Grill 317 780-7969
IN Indianapolis Bugsys 317 353-6395
IN Indianapolis Champps @ Indianapolis 317 574-0333
IN Indianapolis Champps @ Indianapolis-Downtown 317 951-0033
IN Indianapolis Fox & Hound @ Indianapolis 317 913-1264
IN Indianapolis Hooters @ Indy 1 (Downtown) 317 267 9637
IN Indianapolis Hooters @ Speedway (Indy 3) 317 387 9464
IN Indianapolis Jillians @ Indianapolis 317 822-9300
IN Jeffersonville Hooters @ Jeffersonville 812 218 9485
IN Lafayette Hooters @ Lafayette 765 449 9464
IN Michigan City Buffalo Wild Wings @ Michigan City 219 872 9464
IN Mishawaka Buffalo Wild Wings @ Mishawaka 574 272-9464
IN Mishawaka Hooters @ Mishawaka (574) 259-7786
IN Schererville Hooters @ Schererville 219 322 2024
KS Bonner Springs Side Pockets @ Bonner Springs 913 441-6700
KS Kansas City Hooters @ Kansas City Speedway (Legends) 913 788-4668
KS Lawrence Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lawrence/KS 785 838 9464
KS Lenexa Side Pockets @ Lenexa 913 888-7665
KS Manhattan Buffalo Wild Wings @ Manhattan 785 323-9464
KS Manhattan Tubbys Sports Bar 785 313-3788
KS Olathe Buffalo Wild Wings @ Olathe 913 764 2999
KS Olathe Hooters @ Olathe 913 780-9465
KS Olathe Side Pockets @ Olathe 913 829-7665
KS Overland Park Buffalo Wild Wings @ Overland Park 913 341-9464
KS Overland Park Fox & Hound @ Overland Park 913 649-1700
KS Overland Park Hooters @ Overland Park 913 381 4668
KS Topeka Buffalo Wild Wings @ Topeka 785 783-2999
KS Topeka Hooters @ Topeka 785 273-9464
KS Wichita Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wichita 316 722-9464
KS Wichita Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wichita/Northrock 316 636 9464
KS Wichita Fox & Hound @ Wichita 316 634-2123
KS Wichita Hooters @ Wichita 316 687 9464
KS Wichita Side Pockets @ Wichita 316 729-4000
KY Bowling Green Buffalo Wild Wings @ Western Ketucky 270 842-9464
KY Cold Spring Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cold Springs 859 781-9464
KY Florence Buffalo Wild Wings @ Florence 859 746-9464
KY Florence Hooters @ Florence 859-647-2848
KY Ft Wright Buffalo Wild Wings @ Ft Wright 859 344 9464
KY Jeffersontown Buffalo Wild Wings @ Stonybrook 502 499-2356
KY Lexington Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lexington 859 233-2999
KY Lexington Buffalo Wild Wings @ Todd Center 859 263-9464
KY Lexington Hooters @ Lexington 859 269 8521
KY Lexington Spearmint Rhino @ Lexington 859 263-1991
KY Louisville Fox & Hound @ Louisville 502 394-7620
KY Louisville Hooters @ Dixie Hwy. 502 449-4194
KY Louisville Hooters @ Preston 502 968 1606
KY Middletown Buffalo Wild Wings @ Middletown 502 254-9464
KY Newport Hooters @ Newport 859 291 9191
KY Owensboro Buffalo Wild Wings @ Owensboro 270 686 7800
KY Richmond “Hooters @ Richmond, KY” 859 626-3900
LA Baton Rouge Endzone Sports Bar and Grill 225 571-0578
LA Baton Rouge Fox & Hound @ Baton Rouge 225 926-1444
LA Baton Rouge Hooters @ Baton Rouge 225 928 7221
LA Bossier City Fast Eddies Billiards @ Bossier City 318 741-0010
LA Denham Springs Sharps Sport Bar 225 664-6769
LA Gretna Hooters @ West Bank 504 393 7177
LA Hammond Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hammond 985-419-0101
LA Lafayette Fast Eddies Billiards @ Lafayette 337 237-6577
LA Lafayette Marleys Sports Bar 337 235-2004
LA Metairie Hooters @ Metairie 504 889 0160
LA Metairie Jiggers 504 828-3555
LA New Orleans Fox & Hound @ New Orleans 504 731-6000
LA Slidell Buffalo Wild Wings @ Slidell 985 639-3399
LA W. Monroe Hooters @ West Monroe 318 322-3224
MA Framingham Pepperon Cinis 508 879-5578
MA Lynnfield Bostonville Grill 781 592-1010
MA Somerville Goodtime Billiards 617 628-5559
MA W. Bridgewater Charlie Horse 508 583-7252
MA Watertown 21 Nickels 617 923-7021
MA Worcester Jillians @ Worcester 508 793 0900
MD Annapolis T.K. Sharkees 410 841-5599
MD Baltimore Dead Freddies 410 254 8373
MD Baltimore Edgars Billards Club 410 752-8080
MD Baltimore Fletchers 410 558 1889
MD Baltimore Gentlemens Gold Club 410 483 0397
MD Baltimore Huckas 410 522 7770
MD Bel Air Freddies Bar 410 803 4860
MD Curtis Bay Fantasies Nightclub 410 354-1217
MD Germantown Baileys @ Germantown 301 515-8880
MD Laurel Hooters @ Laurel 301 362-5668
MD Rockville Hooters @ Rockville 301 230 2134
MD Towson Hooters @ Towson 410 769-9464
MD Waldorf Hooters @ Waldorf 301 638-9464
MI Canton Baileys @ Canton 734 844-1137
MI Canton Buffalo Wild Wings @ Canton 734 844-9464
MI Clinton Township Buffalo Wild Wings @ Clinton Township 586 293 9500
MI Dearborn Baileys @ Dearborn 313 277-3212
MI Fenton Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fenton 810 629-0099
MI Ferndale Buffalo Wild Wings @ Ferndale 248 744 4470
MI Flint Hooters @ Flint 810 732 0860
MI Grand Rapids Hooters @ Grand Rapids 616 977-9464
MI Lansing Champps @ Lansing 517 267-9306
MI Lansing Hooters @ Lansing 517 393 7997
MI Livonia Champps @ Livonia 734 591-3334
MI Mt. Pleasant OKellys Sports Grill 989 772-2391
MI Novi Buffalo Wild Wings @ Novi 248 344-4019
MI Novi Hooters @ Novi 248 465 9464
MI Portage Hooters @ Kalamazoo 269 381 4668
MI Roseville Hooters @ Roseville 586 415-9870
MI Sterling Height Buffalo Wild Wings @ Sterling Heights 810 997-2999
MI Sterling Height Hooters @ Sterling Heights 586 939-8199
MI Taylor Hooters @ Taylor 734 374 9030
MI Troy Baileys @ Troy 248 435-3044
MI Troy Champps @ Troy 248 526-0333
MI Troy Hooters @ Troy II 248 740 1574
MI Utica Champps @ Utica 586 803-0033
MI Warren Buffalo Wild Wings @ Warren 586 573-9164
MI West Bloomfield Champps @ West Bloomfield 248 538-6333
MN Apple Valley Buffalo Wild Wings @ Apple Valley 952 997-2271
MN Baxter Buffalo Wild Wings @ Baxter 218 828-8900
MN Blaine Buffalo Wild Wings @ Blaine 763 784-9464
MN Bloomington Joe Sensers Sports Bar @ Bloomington 952 835-1191
MN Champlin Buffalo Wild Wings @ Champlin 763 427 9464
MN Chanhassen Buffalo Wild Wings @ Chanhassen 952 934 9453
MN Columbia Height Buffalo Wild Wings @ Columbia Heights 763 574-2356
MN **** Rapids Buffalo Wild Wings @ **** Rapids 763 253-2999
MN Crystal Buffalo Wild Wings @ Crystal 763 531-2356
MN Duluth Blue Crab Bar 218 724-4047
MN Egan Joe Sensers Sports Bar @ Eagan 651 687-9333
MN Elk River Buffalo Wild Wings @ Elk River 763 241-9464
MN Maplewood Buffalo Wild Wings @ Maplewood 651 770 9464
MN Minneapolis Champps @ Richfield 612 861-3333
MN Minneapolis Corner Bar 612 339-4333
MN Minneapolis Sneaky Petes 612 333-8820
MN Minnetonka Champps @ Minnetonka 952 546-3333
MN Oak Park Heights Buffalo Wild Wings @ Oak Park Heights 651 351-9464
MN Oakdale Buffalo Wild Wings @ Oakdale 651-734-9464
MN Plymouth Buffalo Wild Wings @ Plymouth 763 551-9464
MN Plymouth Joe Sensers Sports Bar @ Plymouth 763 559-1990
MN Roseville Buffalo Wild Wings @ Roseville 651 636 9464
MN Roseville Joe Sensers Sports Bar @ Roseville 651 631-1781
MN Savage Buffalo Wild Wings @ Savage 952 226 1600
MN St Cloud Buffalo Wild Wings @ St Cloud 320 656 9464
MN West St. Paul Buffalo Wild Wings @ West St. Paul 651 450-9464
MN Woodbury Bostons @ Woodbury 651 735-1121
MO Arnold Kriegers Pub & Grill @ Arnold 636 287-1500
MO Blue Springs Side Pockets @ Blue Springs 816 224-5454
MO Cape Girardeau Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cape Girardeau 573 334-9464
MO Chesterfield Fox & Hound @ St. Louis 636 536-0802
MO Columbia “Hooters @ Columbia, MO” 579 886-4700
MO Columbia Sky Hi Bar & Grill 573 442 8080
MO Florissant Hooters @ Florissant 314 921 3786
MO Independence Buffalo Wild Wings @ Independence 816 795-6200
MO Independence Fox & Hound @ Independence 816 795-5744
MO Independence Hooters @ Independence (MO) 816 478-8832
MO Independence Show Mes @ Independence 816 455 0964
MO Joplin Buffalo Wild Wings @ Joplin 417 206-9464
MO Kansas City Ameristar Casino @ Kansas City 800 499-4961
MO Kansas City Brooksider Bar & Grill 816 363-4070
MO Kansas City Buffalo Wild Wings @ Kansas City 816 415-9525
MO Kansas City Side Pockets @ Englewood 816 455 9900
MO Kansas City Ugly Joes Sports Bar 816 941 7702
MO Lees Summit Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lees Summit 816 246 9453
MO Lees Summitt Side Pockets @ Oldham Pkwy 816 524-2400
MO Liberty Landing Eatery & Pub 816 792-5230
MO Maryland Height Kriegers Pub & Grill @ Md. Heights 314 878-1517
MO N. Kansas City Hooters @ N. Kansas City 816 584 8900
MO Poplar Bluff Buffalo Wild Wings @ Poplar Bluff 573- 785-9464
MO Raytown Buffalo Wild Wings @ Raytown 816 313-2999
MO Sikeston Buffalo Wild Wings @ Sikeston 573 481-2999
MO Springfield Buffalo Wild Wings @ Springfield 417 865-2999
MO Springfield Buffalo Wild Wings @ Springfield 417 881-9464
MO Springfield Fox & Hound @ Springfield 417 890-6289
MO Springfield Hooters @ Springfield 417 887 9464
MO St Louis Hooters @ Maryland Heights 314 991 9565
MO St Louis Hooters @ South County 314 845 1899
MO St Robert Rockin R 573 336 4244
MO St. Charles Ameristar Casino @ St. Charles 800 325-7777
MO St. Charles Kriegers @ St. Charles 636 947-1445
MO St. Charles Show Mes @ St. Charles 636 946-0490
MO St. Charles Side Pockets @ St. Charles 636 724-9300
MO St. Louis Kriegers @ Big Bend 636 861-1618
MO St. Louis Kriegers @ Highlands 314 655 3996
MO St. Louis St. Louis Sports Bar & Grill 314 961-3366
MO St. Peters Gameday Sports 636 922-7548
MO St. Peters Hooters @ St. Peters 636 447-5559
MO Whiteman AFB Missions End 660 687-4422
MS D Iberville Beef OBradys @ D Iberville 228 392-4496
MS Horn Lake Hooters @ Horn Lake 662 349-7300
MS Jackson Hooters @ Jackson 601 981-0480
MS Olive Branch Buffalo Wild Wings @ Olive Branch 662 890 7285
MS Pascagoula Buffalo Wild Wings @ Pascagoula 228 769-6300
MS Passajoula Magic Moments 228 769-1531
MS Southaven Buffalo Wild Wings @ Southaven 662 349-7776
MS Southaven Fox & Hound @ Southaven 662 536 2200
MS Vicksburg Ameristar Casino Vicksburg Inc. 601 630 3644
MT Billings Grandstand Sports Bar and Casino 406 256-6060
MT Billings Hooligans 406 294-3495
MT Billings Second Shift 406 245-4248
MT Billings Shooters 406 252-6220
MT Bozeman Cats Paw 406 223-4145
MT Bozeman Molly Browns 406 522-7362
MT Bozeman Spectators 406 587-2156
MT Gallatin Gateway The Game 406 763-4037
MT Glasgow Oasis Lounge 406 228-8006
MT Great Falls Halftime Sports Bar @ Great Falls 406 727-8053
MT Kalispell Fat Boys 406 752-8111
MT Missoula Press Box 406 721-1212
NC Asheville Hooters @ Asheville 828 253 4660
NC Burlington Hooters @ Burlington 336 538-9688
NC Camp Lejeune Central Area Recreation Base @ Camp Lejeune 910 451-1942
NC Camp Lejeune MCCS @ Camp Lejeune 910 450-6436
NC Chapel Hill Baileys @ Chapel Hill 919 918-1005
NC Chapel Hill Buffalo Wild Wings @ Chapel Hill 919 933-9453
NC Charlotte Baileys @ Pineville 704 541-0794
NC Charlotte Buffalo Wild Wings @ Charlotte(Matthews) 704 849-9464
NC Charlotte Buffalo Wild Wings @ Charlotte/McCullough 704 510-1545
NC Charlotte Fox & Hound @ Charlotte I 704 333-4113
NC Charlotte Fox & Hound @ Charlotte III 704 509-2853
NC Charlotte Hooters @ South Charlotte 704 643-2044
NC Charlotte Jillians @ Charlotte 704 376-4386
NC Concord Hooters @ Concord 704 979 0130
NC Fayetteville Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fayetteville/NC 910 868 1561
NC Fayetteville Hooters @ Fayetteville NC 910 868 0700
NC Fayettville Secrets Cabaret 910 223-0159
NC Ft. Bragg Fort Bragg Sports Bar-Sports U.S.A 910 907-0739
NC Garner Buffalo Wild Wings @ Garner 919 661 5238
NC Garner Locked and Loaded 919 661-6688
NC Gastonia Hooters @ Gastonia 704 823 0025
NC Greensboro Christies @ Greensboro 336 855-9024
NC Greensboro Hooters @ Greensboro 336 852-4600
NC Greensboro J. Butlers @ New Garden (336) 294-8884
NC Greenville Hooters @ Greenville 252 353-5995
NC Hickory Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hickory 828 327-9464
NC Hickory Hooters @ Hickory 828 324 0116
NC High Point Buffalo Wild Wings @ High Point 336 841-4050
NC High Point Hams Restaurant - Palladium 336 887-2434
NC High Point J. Butlers @ Archdale 336 294-8884
NC Highpoint Hooters @ High Point 336 882 4668
NC Jacksonville “Hooters @ Jacksonville, NC” 910 346-9464
NC Kitty Hawk Hooters @ Kitty Hawk 252 255 1808
NC Matthews Hooters @ Matthews 704 849 8322
NC Mooresville Hooters @ Lake Norman 704 663-5398
NC Mooresville Indigo Joes @ Mooresville 704 799-4690
NC Morehead City Hooters @ Morehead City 252 727-1803
NC Morrisville Hooters @ Raleigh Airport 919 469-2900
NC Raleigh Champps @ Raleigh 919 792-0330
NC Raleigh Fox & Hound @ Raleigh 919 781-4495
NC Raleigh Hooters @ Raleigh 919 850 9882
NC Statesville Hooters @ Statesville 704 873-9464
NC Wilmington Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wilmington 910 798-9464
NC Wilmington Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wilmington (Monkey Junction) 910 392-7224
NC Wilmington Fox & Hound @ Wilmington 910 509-0805
NC Wilmington Hooters @ Wilmington 910 791 0799
NC Wilmington Wilsons Restaurant 910 793-0999
NC Winston Salem Fox & Hound @ Winston Salem 336 722-6000
NC Winston Salem Hooters @ Winston Salem 336 760 4300
NC Winston-Salem Buffalo Wild Wings @ Winston-Salem 336 760 9233
ND Bismarck Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bismarck 701 323-9464
ND Bismark Stadium Sports Bar 701 258-4677
ND Dickinson Armys West 701 483-6967
ND Fargo Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fargo 19th 701 280-9464
ND Fargo Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fargo 45th 701 356-9464
ND Fargo Hooters @ Fargo 701 281 8302
ND Fargo JT Cigarros 701 361-6214
ND Fargo Playmakers Sports Cafe & Bar 701 232-6767
ND Grand Forks Buffalo Wild Wings @ Grand Forks 701 775-9464
ND Grand Forks Suite 49 701 746-8966
ND Grand Forks AFB MWR @ Grand Forks 701 747-3392
ND Minot Space Aliens 701 852-7427
NE Bellevue Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bellevue 402 991-9464
NE Bellevue D.J.s Dugout 402 292-9096
NE Lincoln Brewskys Food & Spirits - East 402 483-2739
NE Lincoln Brewskys Food & Spirits - North 402 466-2739
NE Lincoln Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lincoln/27th St 402 328-2999
NE Lincoln Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lincoln/P St 402 475 2999
NE Lincoln Dillingers 402 438-3311
NE Omaha Brewskys Food & Spirits - Park Dr 402 201-2739
NE Omaha Brewskys Food & Spirits - Q Street 402 614-2739
NE Omaha Buffalo Wild Wings @ Omaha/ 76th St 402 343 3017
NE Omaha Buffalo Wild Wings @ Omaha/48th & L Street 402 734-8008
NE Omaha Buffalo Wild Wings @ Omaha/Maple 402 492 9464
NE Omaha Buffalo Wild Wings @ Omaha/SW Plaza 402 861-9464
NE Omaha Candlelight Lounge 402 556-8577
NE Omaha D.J.s Dugout - North 402 498-8855
NE Omaha Fox & Hound @ Omaha I 402 964-9074
NE Omaha Fox & Hound @ Omaha II 402 334-3133
NE Omaha Hooters @ Omaha 402 333-4087
NE Omaha Lift Lounge 402 934-4300
NE Omaha On the Rocks 402 884-0244
NH Manchester Jillians @ Manchester 603 626-7636
NJ Atco Racks Bar & Grille 856 719-1500
NJ Cherry Hill P.J. Whelihans Pub @ Cherry Hill 856 424-8844
NJ Clifton Pub 46 973 473-8184
NJ Edison Fox & Hound @ Edison 732 452-9100
NJ Franklin Hooters @ Franklin 973 827-8526
NJ Glassboro Landmark Americana Tap & Grill 856-863-6600
NJ Gloucester City Cheerleaders @ Gloucester City 856 456 6888
NJ Hackensack Hooters @ Hackensack 201 488 9229
NJ Lawrenceville Hooters @ Princeton 609 520-9464
NJ Maple Shade Hooters @ Maple Shade 856 482 9007
NJ Marlton Champps @ Marlton 609 985 9333
NJ Paramus Hooters @ Paramus 201 986 1530
NJ Pleasantville Delilahs Den 609 383-0666
NJ Ramsey Pub 17 South 201 258 4802
NJ South Amboy Prime Time Sports Bar 732 721-6555
NJ Toms River McIntyres Pub @ Toms River 732 349-0413
NJ Union Hooters @ Union 908 964 5317
NJ Wayne Hooters @ Wayne 973 837 1876
NJ Woodbury Heights Hollywood Cafe 856 251 0011
NM Albuquerque Bostons @ Albuquerque 505 890-8004
NM Albuquerque Fantasy World 505 884-2446
NM Albuquerque Fox & Hound @ Albuquerque 505 344-9430
NM Albuquerque Hooters @ Albuquerque West 505 898 9464
NM Albuquerque Luckys Lounge 505 323-4490
NM Albuquerque Sneakers 505 837 1708
NM Albuquerque Spearmint Rhino @ Albuquerque 505 243-3199
NM Albuquerque T.D. Eubanks 505 291-8282
NM Albuquerque Uptown Sports Grill 505 884-4714
NM Farmington Sun Ray Casino 505 566-1213
NM Las Cruces Hooters @ Las Cruces 505 521 9898
NM Northeast Albuquerque Twin Peaks @ Albuquerque 505 343-8500
NV Carson City Bullys #4 775 352-8400
NV Carson City Doppelgangers 775 882-7787
NV Fernley Bullys @ Fernley 775 575-3434
NV Henderson Instant Replay Sports Lounge 702 434-4848
NV Henderson PTs Pub - South Eastern 702 260-1877
NV Laughlin Hide Out 702 299-0008
NV Reno Buffalo Wild Wings @ Reno 775 853-9464
NV Reno Bullys #1 775 825-4333
NV Reno Bullys #2 775 352-8400
NV Reno Bullys #6 775 825-4333
NV Reno Bullys #7 775 825-4333
NV Reno El Dorado Casino 775 785-9083
NV Reno Fantasy Girls 775 745-9461
NV Reno Legends Sports & Spirits 775 853-5550
NV Reno Reds Little Waldorf Saloon 775 337-9255
NV Sparks Bullys #3 775 352-8400
NV Sparks Bullys #5 775 825-4333
NV Sparks Spiros Sports Bar & Grill 775 787-7476
NV Spring Creek Scoreboard Sports Lounge 775 753-7529
NV Stateline “Harveys Tahoe Management Company, Inc. dba Bills Casino” 775-586-2412
NV Stateline Lakeside Inn and Casino 775 586-7751
NY Albany Jillians @ Albany 518 432-1997
NY Amherst Buffalo Wild Wings @ Amherst 716 691-5691
NY Amityville Bulldog Grille 631 691-1947
NY Brooklyn Buffalo Wild Wings @ Brooklyn 718 943-9453
NY Buffalo Buffalo Wild Wings @ Elmwood Regal 716 876-9464
NY Cicero Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cicero
NY Clifton Park Tailgaters Sports Tavern 518 383-8828
NY E Meadow Hooters @ East Meadow 516 357-9545
NY Islandia Hooters @ Islandia 631 582 2599
NY Jackson Heights Cassidys Ale House 718 424-6549
NY New Rochelle Buffalo Wild Wings @ New Rochelle 914 637 9453
NY New York Bounce Deuce Uptown 212 535-2183
NY New York Hurleys Saloon 212 765-8981
NY New York Jack Dempseys 212 629-9899
NY New York Mean Fiddler 212 354-2950
NY New York Playwright 212 262-9263
NY Port Chester Buffalo Wild Wings @ Port Chester 914 690-9453
NY Rochester Buffalo Wild Wings @ Henrietta 585 427-9464
NY Rockville Center Champs Sports Bar 516 255-8350
NY Williamsville Buffalo Wild Wings @ Transit Road 716 636-6211
NY Williamsville Dave & Busters @ Buffalo 716 932-2515
OH Avon Lake Buffalo Wild Wings @ Avon Lake 440 933-7325
OH Beavercreek Fox & Hound @ Beavercreek 937 426-4145
OH Boardman Jillians @ Youngstown 330 629-8556
OH Bowling Green Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bowling Green 419 353-2999
OH Canton Fox & Hound @ Canton 330 497-2593
OH Centerville Champps @ Dayton 937 433-2333
OH Cincinnati Buffalo Wild Wings @ Beechmont 513 233-9464
OH Cincinnati Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cincinnati (Ohio Pike) 513 943-9464
OH Cincinnati Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cincinnati/Glendale-Milford 513 563 9464
OH Cincinnati Buffalo Wild Wings @ Colerain 513 741-2999
OH Cincinnati Buffalo Wild Wings @ Harpers Station 513 469-9464
OH Cincinnati Buffalo Wild Wings @ Kenwood 513 891-9453
OH Cincinnati J Taps Bar & Grill 513 574-9777
OH Cleveland Entertainment USA (Christies) 901 767-5786
OH Cleveland Paninis @ Warehouse District 216 523-7070
OH Cleveland Heigh Jillians @ Cleveland Heights 216 397-0900
OH Columbus Buffalo Wild Wings @ Columbus ( N High St.)
OH Columbus Buffalo Wild Wings @ Columbus/Polaris 614 985 3164
OH Columbus Buffalo Wild Wings @ Crossroads Center 614 501-9464
OH Columbus Buffalo Wild Wings @ Crossroads Plaza 614 841-9093
OH Columbus Buffalo Wild Wings @ Georgesville 614 870-8220
OH Columbus Buffalo Wild Wings @ German Village 614 221-4293
OH Columbus Buffalo Wild Wings @ Graceland 614 880-9348
OH Columbus Champps @ Lennox 614 298-0833
OH Columbus Champps @ Worthington 614 781-1000
OH Columbus Hooters @ Columbus 614 755 9464
OH Columbus Hooters @ Columbus III 614 846-2367
OH Columbus Hooters @ Hilliard 614-850-7078
OH Columbus Kickstand Pub 614 436-4984
OH Columbus Paninis @ Columbus 614 291-3333
OH Dayton Fox & Hound @ Dayton 937 432-9904
OH Dayton Hooters @ Dayton 2 937 890-0467
OH Defiance Buffalo Wild Wings @ Defiance 419 784 9464
OH Delaware Buffalo Wild Wings @ Delaware 740 363-9464
OH Dublin Buffalo Wild Wings @ Dublin 614 766-9464
OH Fairfield Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fairfield 513 895-2999
OH Forest Park Buffalo Wild Wings @ Forest Park 513 674-7868
OH Gahanna Buffalo Wild Wings @ Gahanna 614 478-7972
OH Hamilton Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hamilton 513 868-9464
OH Hilliard Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hilliard 614 921 2999
OH Lebanon Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lebanon 513 228-2120
OH Lyndhurst Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lyndhurst 440 605-9464
OH Lyndhurst Champps @ Lyndhurst 440 605-9222
OH Mansfield Buffalo Wild Wings @ Mansfield 419 525-2933
OH Mason Fox & Hound @ Mason 513 229-7921
OH Maumee Buffalo Wild Wings @ Maumee 419 893 9464
OH Mayfield Heights Fox & Hound @ Mayfield Heights 440 646-9078
OH Milford Buffalo Wild Wings @ Milford 513 248 9464
OH Norwood Buffalo Wild Wings @ Norwood 513 351-9464
OH Oregon Buffalo Wild Wings @ Oregon 419 691-9453
OH Oxford Brick Street 513 523-1335
OH Parma Fox & Hound @ Parma 440 842-8840
OH Parma Parma Tavern 216 635-1800
OH Perrysburg Buffalo Wild Wings @ Perrysburg 419 872-9464
OH Rocky River Buffalo Wild Wings @ Rocky River 440 356-7325
OH Sidney Buffalo Wild Wings @ Sidney 937 492-2282
OH Springdale Hooters @ Springdale 513 671 2773
OH Springfield Buffalo Wild Wings @ Springfield 937 323-2999
OH Toledo Buffalo Wild Wings @ Sylvania 419 843-2400
OH Toledo Hooters @ Toledo 419 473-8661
OH Troy Buffalo Wild Wings @ Troy 937 440-9016
OH West Chester Buffalo Wild Wings @ West Chester 513 942-9464
OH West Chester Champps @ West Chester 513 759-6315
OH Westlake Champps @ Westlake 440 871-0313
OH Willowick Time Out Grill @ Willowick 440 295-2950
OH Wilmington Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fairway Dr (Wilmington) 937 283-9464
OH Withamsville Hooters @ East Gate 513 943 0021
OH Wooster Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wooster 330 264 2299
OK Broken Arrow Fox & Hound @ Broken Arrow 918 307-2847
OK Concho Rez @ Lucky Star 405 262 7612
OK Edmond Buffalo Wild Wings @ Edmond 405 340-9647
OK Lawton Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lawton 580 357-9464
OK Lawton Mikes Sports Grille @ Lawton 580 357 3080
OK Moore Buffalo Wild Wings @ Moore 405 794-9647
OK Oklahoma City Cross Eyed Moose Sports Cantina 405 703 1119
OK Oklahoma City Emerson Biggins Sports Bar & Grill 405 602-5488
OK Oklahoma City Fox & Hound @ Oklahoma City 405 751-7243
OK Oklahoma City Hooters @ Bricktown 405 231 1100
OK Oklahoma City Hooters @ Oklahoma City 405 848 9464
OK Oklahoma City Hooters @ Oklahoma City South 405 682 2442
OK Oklahoma City Louies Sports Bar & Grill @ South Meridian 405 942 1141
OK Shawnee The Grandstand @ Fire Lake 405 964-7263
OK Tulsa Hooters @ Tulsa 918 250 1498
OR Beaverton Hooters @ Beaverton 503 646-9464
OR Greshan Luckys Bar & Grill 503 665-7797
OR Portland Belmont Inn 503 232-1998
OR Portland Cheerful Tortoise 503 224-3377
OR Portland City Sports Bar 503 221-2489
OR Portland Hooters @ Jantzen Beach 503 735-9464
OR Portland Hooters @ Portland 503 251-8400
OR Portland McGillacuddys 503 257-2337
OR Portland Refectory 503 255-8545
OR Salem Northern Lights Theatre Pub 503 585-4232
OR Scappoose Varsity Grill 503 317-0902
PA Altoona Hooters @ Altoona 814 944-8009
PA Ardmore Brownies Sports Bar 610-649-8389
PA Bensalem Hooters @ Bensalem 215 639 3322
PA Bethlehem Copperhead Grille 610 282-4600
PA Bristol Just Sports Bar & Grill 215 781-9556
pa camp hill Coliseum Entertainment Group 717 972 1000
PA Drexel Hill J.D. McGillicuddys 610 394-6499
PA Erie Boardwalk Complex Downtown 814 455 4705
PA Erie Fox & Hound @ Erie 814 864-5589
PA Feasterville Oakford Inn 215 750-1319
PA Glen Mills Hooters @ Concordville 610 459-9494
PA Greensburg Buffalo Wild Wings @ Greensburg 724 850-9464
PA Jenkintown Drake Tavern 215 884-8900
PA King of Prussia Fox & Hound @ King of Prussia 610 962-0922
PA King of Prussia Hooters @ King Of Prussia 610 337 2670
PA Levittown Windsor Sports Bar 215 547 1824
PA Mechanicsburg Hooters @ Harrisburg 717 791-9464
PA Monroeville Hooters @ Monroeville ( Wilkins ) 412 829 9464
PA Philadelphia Cavanaughs Bar 215 386 4889
PA Philadelphia Champps @ Penns Landing 215 218-0393
PA Philadelphia Crazy Horse Too - Philadelphia 215-218-1040
PA Philadelphia Delilahs 215 625 2800
PA Philadelphia Fox & Hound @ Philadelphia 215 732-8610
PA Philadelphia Oasis on Essington 215 937-0200
PA Philadelphia Whitman Tavern (Champps @ Philadelphia) 215 677 0374
PA Philadelphia Wizards Lounge 215 382 4105
PA Pittsburgh Buffalo Wild Wings @ Penn Center 412 829-2444
PA Pittsburgh Buffalo Wild Wings @ Pointe 412 788-9464
PA Pittsburgh Dukes Station 3 412 207 1235
PA Pittsburgh Fox & Hound @ Pittsburgh 412 364-1885
PA Pittsburgh Hooters @ Pittsburgh 412 261 9464
PA State College Hooters @ State College 814 272 4668
PA Wyomissing Hooters @ Wyomissing 610 376 9464
PA York Hooters @ York 717 812 9464
RI Warwick All Stars Sports @ Warwick 401 359-0870
RI Warwick Brickyard Bar & Grill 401 739-7223
RI Warwick Picassos Pizza 401 739-5030
SC Anderson Hooters @ Anderson 864 332-0400
SC Bluffton Jocks Sports Bar 843 815-7474
SC Charleston AJs Sports Bar and Grill 843 762-5695
SC Charleston Halligans 843 225-4347
SC Charleston Low Country Bar @ Charleston Club 843 963-3914
SC Columbia Baileys @ Columbia 803 407-3004
SC Columbia Hooters @ North Columbia (Harbison) 803 407-9464
SC Columbia Hooters @ Two Notch 803 419-3456
SC Greensville Hooters @ Greenville 864 987-9464
SC Greenville Baileys @ Greenville 864 281-9347
SC Mrytle Beach Doghouse North 843 692-9663
SC Myrtle Beach Hooters @ South Myrtle Beach 843 626-3467
SC N. Charleston Hooters @ N. Charleston 843 824 8661
SC N. Charleston Wings Neigborhood Bar & Grill 843 824-9464
SC N. Myrtle Beach Overtime Sports Bar 843 361-1514
SC North Myrtle Beach Buffalo Wild Wings @ North Myrtle Beach 843 281-9464
SC Rock Hill Hooters @ Rock Hill 803 980 4300
SC Spartanburg “Hooters @ Spartanburg, SC” 864 574 1247
SD Rapid City Joes Place 605 394 7716
SD Rapid City Teddys (Cowboy Casino Inc) 605 343-1931
SD Souix Falls Poppadox Pub 605 336-8000
SD Souix Falls Rookies Sports Bar @ Souix Falls 605 271-7224
SD Tea Sports Page Bar & Grill 605 498 5640
TN Antioch Baileys @ Antioch 615 731-4999
TN Chattanooga Buffalo Wild Wings @ Chattanooga/Broad St. 423 752 9464
TN Chattanooga Buffalo Wild Wings @ Northgate 423 877-2356
TN Chattanooga Fox & Hound @ Chattanooga 423 490-1200
TN Clarksville Hooters @ Ft. Campbell 931-920-8400
TN Cordova Fox & Hound @ Cordova 901 624-9060
TN Goodlettsville Baileys @ Goodlettsville 615 851-9509
TN Goodlettsville Hooters @ Rivergate ( Nashville 3 ) 615 851 6499
TN Hermitage Hooters @ Hermitage 615 883 0257
TN Jackson Buffalo Wild Wings @ Jackson 731 984-9464
TN Johnson City Baileys @ Johnson City 423 929-1370
TN Knoxville Baileys @ Knoxville 865 531-2644
TN Knoxville Buffalo Wild Wings @ Knoxville/UT 865 524-9464
TN Knoxville Kick Shots 865 573-0969
TN Madison Buffalo Wild Wings @ Rivergate 615 860-9464
TN Memphis Buffalo Wild Wings @ Memphis/Hacks Cross 901-737-9463
TN Memphis Buffalo Wild Wings @ Memphis/Poplar 901 324 9225
TN Memphis Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wolfchase 901 380-9294
TN Memphis Fox & Hound @ Memphis 901 763-2013
TN Memphis Hooters @ Memphis II 901 266-4404
TN Memphis Hooters @ Memphis III 901 523 9464
TN Murfreesboro Buffalo Wild Wings @ Murfreesboro 615 907 6004
TN Murfreesboro Hooters @ Murfreesboro 615 867 2337
TN Nashville Baileys @ Nashville 615 254-5452
TN Nashville Hooters @ Nashville (Harding) ( 1 ) 615 331 0842
TN Old Hickory Cragnackers 615 889-6242
TX Abilene Buffalo Wild Wings @ Abilene 325 695 9464
TX Addison Buffalo Wild Wings @ Addison 972 701-9464
TX Addison Hooters @ Addison 972 392 9464
TX Addison Humperdinks @ Addison 972 484-3051
TX Amarillo Buffalo Wild Wings @ Amarillo 806 359-4286
TX Amarillo Fast Eddies Billiards @ Amarillo 806 355-2540
TX Amarillo Hooters @ Amarillo 806 355 9464
TX Amarillo Le Chatue Bodega 806 220-0352
TX Amarillo Mulligans 806 367-8428
TX Arlington Chicas Locas Arlington 817 261-4091
TX Arlington Fox & Hound @ Arlington 817 277-3591
TX Arlington Hooters @ Arlington 817 265 3861
TX Arlington Humperdinks @ Arlington 817 640-8553
TX Austin Bagpipes Pub & Eatery 512 467-8600
TX Austin Bikinis Bar and Grill 512 454-2247
TX Austin Expose 512 447-5353
TX Austin Fast Eddies Billiards @ Austin 512 248-0646
TX Austin Hooters @ Austin (Lakeline) 512 506 9464
TX Austin Little Woodrows (Parmer Lane) 512 918-2337
TX Austin Little Woodrows (South IH) 512 282-2336
TX Austin Merkaba Lounge & Grill 512 670-0404
TX Austin Palazio Mens Club 512 445-6655
TX Austin Perfect 10 @ Austin 512 238-7700
TX Austin Pluckers Wing Bar @ Austin 512 631 9464
TX Austin Pluckers Wing Bar @ Lakeline 512 258 9464
TX Austin Pluckers Wing Bar @ North Austin 512 533-9464
TX Austin Ricks Cabaret @ Austin 512 929-3939
TX Austin Ringers 512 495 1558
TX Austin Sams Boat @ Austin 512 502-0404
TX Austin Sugars @ Austin 512 451-1711
TX Baytown Barracuda Beach Club 281 837-0109
TX Baytown Bayou City Wings @ Baytown 281 421-9464
TX Beaumont Fast Eddies Billiards @ Beaumont 409 866-2212
TX Beaumont Hooters @ Beaumont  409 892-9464
TX Bedford Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bedford 817 685 6602
TX Brownsville Hooters @ Brownsville 956 542 9464
TX Burleson Buffalo Wild Wings @ Burleson/Ft Worth 817 295 9464
TX Cedar Hill Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cedar Hill 972 293 4172
TX College Station Fast Eddies Billiards @ College Station 979-260-9264
TX College Station Fox & Hound @ College Station 979 846-0211
TX College Station Ozona 979 694-4618
TX Conroe Buffalo Wild Wings @ Conroe 936 760-9995
TX Conroe Hooters @ Shenandoah (Woodland) 936 321-2466
TX Corpus Christi Big Sams 361 241-1234
TX Corpus Christi Bottoms Up 361 993-6525
TX Corpus Christi Bourbon Street Bar & Grill 361 882-2082
TX Corpus Christi Deweys Beer Garden 361 334-5747
TX Corpus Christi Hooters @ Corpus Christi 361 854-9464
TX Corpus Christi Martini Bar 361 814-2010
TX Corpus Christi Overtime Bar 361 814 6336
TX Corpus Christi Palace Mens Club @ Corpus Christi 361 985-1100
TX Corpus Christi Revolution 361 723 0322
TX Cypress Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cypress 281 373-2120
TX Dallas Baby Dolls @ Dallas 214 358-5524
TX Dallas Bennigans Sport 972 233 2107
TX Dallas Buffalo Wild Wings @ Dallas 952 593-9943
TX Dallas Cabaret Royale 214 350-0303
TX Dallas Champps @ Dallas 972 991-3335
TX Dallas Fox & Hound @ Dallas 972 732-0804
TX Dallas Fox & Hound @ Skillman 214 340-4300
TX Dallas Frankies Sports Bar & Grill 214 999-8932
TX Dallas Gold Club @ Dallas 214 341-5544
TX Dallas Hooters @ Dallas (West End) 214 979 9464
TX Dallas Humperdinks @ Greenville Ave 214 368-1203
TX Dallas Humperdinks @ Northwest 214 358-4159
TX Dallas Lipstick Cabaret 214 348-5900
TX Dallas Million Dollar Saloon 214 691-6757
TX Dallas Silver City Cabaret 214 689-8989
TX Dallas Ten Sports Grill 214 748-1010
TX Denton Hooters @ Denton 940 442-6049
TX Dickinson Heartbreakers Gentlemans Club 281 337-4092
TX Edinburg Fast Eddies Billiards @ Edinburg 956-381-9300
TX El Paso Border City Ale House 915 599-2828
TX El Paso Brew 915 842-0717
TX El Paso Champs Sports Bar 915 858-5800
TX El Paso Fiesta Lanes 915 842-9696
TX El Paso Oasis Lanes 915 855 1183
TX Euless Gators @ Euless 817 858-9707
TX Fort Worth Fox & Hound @ Ft. Worth I 817 423-3600
TX Fort Worth Fox & Hound @ Ft. Worth II (Downtown) 817 338-9200
TX Frisco Hooters @ Frisco 972 720 9464
TX Ft. Worth Baby Dolls @ Ft. Worth 817 267-7701
TX Galvaston Buskers Sports Bar 409 765-6167
TX Galveston Hooters @ Galveston 409 765 9464
TX Grand Praire Buffalo Wild Wings @ Grand Praire 972 641 9464
TX Grapevine Buffalo Wild Wings @ Grapevine 817 481 9464
TX Grapevine Hooters @ Grapevine 817 410-9464
TX Harker Heights Ernies Sports Bar 254 690-2582
TX Harker Hts Side Linez 254 690 7433
TX Harlingen City Lights 956 428-1756
TX Harlingen Valley Race Park 956 412-7223
TX Highland Village Carmelitas 972 318-3700
TX Houston All Stars Mens Club 713 266-4012
TX Houston Als Sports Bar @ Westheimer 281 493-9797
TX Houston Barneys # 20 713 378 4038
TX Houston Barneys Billiards # 5 281 893 5408
TX Houston Bayou City Wings @ Faqua 281 464-8570
TX Houston Bernies 281 890-4040
TX Houston Buffalo Wild Wings @ Midtown 713 650-0002
TX Houston Buffalo Wild Wings @ Rice Blvd. 713 521-1100
TX Houston Buffalo Wild Wings @ Royal Oaks 281 497-9464
TX Houston Buffalo Wild Wings @ SAM Pkwy 281 458-3100
TX Houston Buffalo Wild Wings @ Tomball Pkwy. 281 955-7800
TX Houston Champps @ Uptown 713 627-2333
TX Houston Coaches Sports Bar & Grill 713 466-7773
TX Houston Coaches Sports Pub 713 751-1970
TX Houston Docs Upper Deck 281 333-3627
TX Houston Fast Eddies Billiards @ Houston 713 947-0800
TX Houston Fast Eddies Billiards @ Houston (FM 1960) 281 586-8077
TX Houston Fox & Hound @ Houston I 281 589-2122
TX Houston Fox & Hound @ Houston II 281 481-0068
TX Houston Fox & Hound @ Houston IV 281 894-6100
TX Houston Hooters @ Houston (NW FWY) 713 659 4668
TX Houston Hooters @ Kirby 713 527 9464
TX Houston Hooters @ Spring (Houston Wings Venture II) 281 893-9464
TX Houston Hooters @ Willowbrook (281) 970-9464
TX Houston Hooters @ Woodlake 713 975 9464
TX Houston Knuckleheads Sports Bar 832 251-0400
TX Houston Little Woodrows (Brazos) 713 522-1041
TX Houston Little Woodrows II 713 529-0449
TX Houston Live Sports Cafe 713 228-5483
TX Houston Michaels International 713 784-5900
TX Houston Nicks Place 713 780-8338
TX Houston Ritz Cabaret 713 944-6445
TX Houston Tavern on the Gray 713 522-5152
TX Houston Time Out Sports Bar #1 281 484-9911
TX Houston Time Out Sports Bar #4 281 870-9911
TX Houston Velvet Melvin Lounge 713 397-5854
TX Houston Wings Pizza n Things 281 991-9464
TX Houston Wolfies I @ Houston 281 440-9653
TX Humble Hooters @ Humble 281 446 9464
TX Irving Buffalo Wild Wings @ Irving 972-432-0011
TX Irving Champps @ Las Colinas 972 373-0333
TX Irving Hooters @ Irving 972 659 9464
TX Katy Stars Sports Bar & Grill 281 693-0700
TX Keller Buffalo Wild Wings @ Keller 817 741 9464
TX Lewisville Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lewisville 214 488 3700
TX Lewisville Fox & Hound @ Lewisville 972 221-8346
TX Lewisville Hooters @ Lewisville 972 459 9464
TX Lewisville Sneaky Petes 972 434-2500
TX Lewisville Twin Peaks @ Lewisville 214 488-7222
TX Lubbock Fast Eddies Billiards @ Lubbock 806 745-4268
TX Lubbock Fox & Hound @ Lubbock 806 791-1526
TX Lubbock Hooters @ Killeen 254 501 4195
TX Lubbock Hooters @ Lubbock 806 281 9464
TX Magnolia Xtreme Sports Bar & Grill 281 802-7163
TX McAllen City Lights 956 428-1756
TX McAllen Fast Eddies Billiards @ McAllen 956 687-8296
TX McAllen Hooters @ McAllen 956 971 9464
TX McAllen Monster Car Wash Bar & Grill 956 383-9274
TX McAllen R.A.s @ McAllen 956 682-6953
TX McKinney Hooters @ McKinney 214 544-8003
TX Mesquite Hooters @ Mesquite 972 613-2870
TX Mesquite Sports City Cafe 972 270-2454
TX Mesquite Twin Peaks Restaurant @ Mesquite 972 270-7625
TX Mission Pleasures Gentlemens Club 956-584-7737
TX N. Richland Hil Hooters @ N. Richland Hills 817 577 9464
TX Nacagdoches Bullfrogs 936 568-9999
TX Odessa Fast Eddies Billiards @ Odessa 432 550-0190
TX Odessa Hooters @ Odessa 432 362 5557
TX Pasadena Buffalo Wild Wings @ Pasadena 281 487-0400
TX Pearland Center Court Pizza & Grill 713 436-3927
TX Plano Austin Avenue Sports Bar & Grille 972 422-8003
TX Plano Buffalo Wild Wings @ Plano 469 467-9464
TX Plano Hooters @ Plano 972 422 9464
TX Plano Twin Peaks Restaurant @ Plano 972 881-1601
TX Richardson Fox & Hound @ Richardson 972 437-4225
TX Richardson Humperdinks @ Richardson 972 690-4867
TX Rockwall Buffalo Wild Wings @ Rockwall 972 722 5100
TX Rosenburg Buffalo Wild Wings @ Rosenburg 281 342-9464
TX Round Rock Hooters @ Round Rock 512 341 9464
TX Round Rock Joy Of Austin 512 218-8012
TX Round Rock Pluckers Wing Bar @ Round Rock 512 671-9464
TX Round Rock Tilted Kilt 512 244-1505
TX Rowlett Nicks Sports Grill 214 412-7777
TX S. Padre Island Louies Backyard 956 761-6406
TX San Angelo Buffalo Wild Wings @ San Angelo 325 223 9464
TX San Antonio 1604 Grill 210 655-4745
TX San Antonio Champps @ San Antonio 210 561-2833
TX San Antonio Fast Eddies Billiards @ San Antonio (Babcock) 210 692-1500
TX San Antonio Firehouse Pub & Grill 210 946-9600
TX San Antonio Fox & Hound @ San Antonio 210 696-1356
TX San Antonio Hooters @ San Pedro 210 496 9464
TX San Antonio Hooters @ Wurzbach ( SA North) 210 558 9464
TX San Antonio Indigo Joes @ San Antonio 210 495-2563
TX San Antonio Nice Rack 210 614 5200
TX San Antonio Perfect 10 @ San Antonio 210 344-6601
TX San Antonio Ricks Cabaret @ San Antonio 210 657-2800
TX San Antonio Sugars @ San Antonio 210 340-1289
TX San Antonio Tickets Sports Bar 210 222-9722
TX San Antonio Tiffany Billiards 210 344-4646
TX San Antonio Wild Zebra 210 646-6331
TX San Marcos Treffs Tavern 512 353-1594
TX Seabrook Hooters @ Seabrook 281 474 9364
TX Selma Hooters @ Selma 210 946-4668
TX Shenandoah Buffalo Wild Wings @ Woodlands 936 273-7777
TX Shenandoah Fox & Hound @ Houston III 832 813-0102
TX Sherman Buffalo Wild Wings @ Sherman 903 892 4500
TX Spring Buffalo Wild Wings @ Spring 281 288 7300
TX Spring Mollys 281 367 1341
TX Spring Ugly Sports Bar 214 505-3154
TX Stafford Hooters @ Sugarland (Stafford) 281 242-9464
TX The Colony Nicks Grille & Bar 972 625-0936
TX Waco Fast Eddies Billiards @ Waco 254 399-9300
TX Waco Hooters @ Waco 254 752-9464
TX Webster Buffalo Wild Wings @ Webster 281-338-9464
TX Webster Hooters @ Webster (NASA) 281 332 9464
TX Webster Vitos Deck House 281 338-4888
TX Webster Vitos Pub 281 486-4040
TX Wichita Falls Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wichita Falls 940 696-9464
TX Woodlands Wise Guys Sports Bar & Grill 281 465-9464
TX Woodlands Wolfies II @ Woodlands 281 298-9653
VA Arlington Baileys @ Arlington I 703 465-1300
VA Arlington Baileys @ Arlington II 703 416-0452
VA Arlington Champps @ Pentagon Row 703 414-3601
VA Arlington Summers Grill & Sports Bar 703 528-8278
VA Ashburn Original Steakhouse & Sports Theatre @ Ashburn 571 223 0100
VA Chester Hooters @ Chester 804 425-9464
VA Fairfax Buffalo Wing University 703 273 6336
VA Fairfax Hooters @ Fairfax 703 359 5850
VA Franconia Luckys Sports Theater & Grill 703 922 0404
VA Fredericksburg Hooters @ Fredericksburg 540 898 8044
VA Fredricksburg Baileys @ Fredricksburg 540 548-4105
VA Fredricksburg Hard Times Cafe 540 899 6555
VA Fredricksburg Hard Times Cafe Four Mile 540 710 6771
VA Harrisonburg Buffalo Wild Wings @ Harrisonburg 540 438-9790
VA Herndon Carpool 571 203-7995
VA Midlothian Hooters @ Midlothian (Chesterfield) 804 378 9464
VA Newport News Baileys @ Newport News 757 881-9180
VA Newport News Hooters @ Newport News 757 886 9464
VA Norfolk Hooters @ Norfolk 757 466 1598
VA Norfolk Jillians @ Norfolk 757 624-9100
VA Norfolk MWR @ Norfolk (Wind & Sea) 757 444-0981
VA Reston Champps @ Reston 703 318-7600
VA Richmond Baileys @ Richmond I 804 755-6800
VA Richmond Baileys @ Richmond II 804 560-4600
VA Richmond Champps @ Richmond 804 323-6053
VA Richmond Hooters @ Richmond 804 270 9464
VA Roanake Awful Arthurs Seafood Company 540 344 2997
VA Roanake Awful Arthurs Seafood Company @Towers 540 777 0007
VA Roanoke Hooters @ Roanake 540 362 9464
VA Virginia Beach Just Georges 757 428 5870
VA Virginia Beach Sharx Sports Grill 757 491 4900
VA Virginia Beach Shorebreak Pizza 757 481-9393
VA Winchester Buffalo Wild Wings @ Winchester 540 723-6900
VA Woodbridge Hooters @ Potomac Mills 703 490-1116
VT S Burlington “Hooters @ Burlington , VT” 802 660 8658
WA Auburn Pit Restaurant & Bar 253 735-7101
WA Bellevue Sidelines @ Bellevue 425 644-2781
WA Bellingham Extremes Sports Grill 360 647-7066
WA Bow Skagit Valley Casino 360 724-7777
WA Everett Tailgater Joes 425 258-5637
WA Everett Toby MaGees 425 355-6561
WA Fife Freddies Sports Bar 253 922-8882
WA Kirkland Bishops Ale House 425 256-2914
WA Kirkland Pub 85 425 576-8640
WA Lakewood Oh Gallaghers Sports Pub 253 476-8787
WA Mill Creek Baxters 425 337-3007
WA Oak Harbor Bayside Lounge & Casino 360 679-1212
WA Olympia Charlies Sports Bar & Grill 360 786-8181
WA Olympia OBlarneys Irish Pub 360 459-8084
WA Orting L&M Fire House 360 893-2482
WA Renton Touchdowns Sports Bar 425 228-7500
WA Seattle Fox Sports Grill @ Seattle 206 340-1369
WA Seattle Hooters @ Lake Union 206 625 0555
WA Seattle Jillians @ Seattle 206 223-0300
WA Seattle The Spectator 206 599-4263
WA Spokane Hooters @ Spokane 509 924-9464
WA Spokane Leftys Steak & Sports 509 329-0494
WA Spokane Swinging Doors Tavern 509 326-6794
WA Spokane Thumpers Bar & Grill 509 484-8489
WA Tacoma Hooters @ Tacoma 253 476-9464
WA Vancouver After Dark 360 882-3340
WI Appleton Buffalo Wild Wings @ Appleton 920 733 9464
WI Appleton Hooters @ Appleton 920 380-9872
WI Ashwaubenon Buffalo Wild Wings @ Ashwaubenon 920 429-9464
WI Eau Claire Buffalo Wild Wings @ Eau Claire 715 858 9453
WI Grand Chute Buffalo Wild Wings @ Grand Chute 920 735 2999
WI Green Bay Hooters @ Green Bay 920 497 9464
WI Greenfield Hooters @ Greenfield 414 817 9464
WI Greenville Route 15 Sports Bar 920 757-9810
WI Janesville Hooters @ Janesville 608 754-9464
WI Kimberly Tanners 920 788-7275
WI LaCrosse Hooters @ LaCrosse 608 782-9464
WI Madison Hooters @ Madison 608 829 4668
WI Milwaukee Kenadees 414 431-5556
WI Oshkosh Buffalo Wild Wings @ Oshkosh
WI Saint Germain Bobkatz 715 477-0078
WI Wausau Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wausau 715 845 9464
WV Charleston Hooters @ Charleston 304 926 8888
WV Martinsburg Buffalo Wild Wings @ Martinsburg 304 264-9453
WV Morgantown Keglers 304 598-9698
WV Weirton Rumorz Showbar 304 748-5800
WY Rock Springs Sands Buddha Bobs Bar 307 362-6541


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

WOOOOO! Anchorage hooters representing Alaska! That's pretty sad.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I predict Forrest taking a huge beating and coming back in a bloody rage. I can see Forrest winning this, and hopping around the ring like a kid with a huge grin covered in blood. That's one reason why I like Forrest. He's already ugly, so he let's his opponent _think_ they've beat him when they've pulverized his face. Little do they know, they should be aiming for his heart. That's my jackass theory. I'll keep waving my little Forrest flag while everyone else roots for Shogun.


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

I wonder if this event is going to be available online on TVUplayer


----------



## Stroker (Aug 18, 2007)

Can't wait for UFC 76 tonight!!! Found some cool pictures from the UFC 76 weigh-ins today at the Honda Center, check 'em out here UFC 76 Weigh-Ins Coverage


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

davidm724 said:


> I predict Forrest taking a huge beating and coming back in a bloody rage. I can see Forrest winning this, and hopping around the ring like a kid with a huge grin covered in blood. That's one reason why I like Forrest. He's already ugly, so he let's his opponent _think_ they've beat him when they've pulverized his face. Little do they know, they should be aiming for his heart. That's my jackass theory. I'll keep waving my little Forrest flag while everyone else roots for Shogun.


I'm so tired of hearing about Forrest's heart. Yeah, he's a great guy that fights through a little pain - he's a FIGHTER - that's what he's sopposed to do. I really hope Forrest isn't a "jackass" and expect to use the theory of "getting beat to a bloody pulp and hopefully through a heavy right hand and catch Shogun. Its not gonna happen, Shogun isn't that type of over-confident fighter with holes in his game. He's better than Forrest in every phase of MMA. Forrest WILL lose, if he shows heart on the way to another loss, good for him.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

About to get underway!!! Here we go guys!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Where is the live discussion thread?


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

C'mon now! Post something so my broke ass can know whats going on!!!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tyson just won a great fight bu UD.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Silva just got a good reception


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

What a great fight.. Tyson won, but it certainly wasnt 30-27 kind of dominance.. again the scoring system is bs. Every round were so close, yet a 30-27 score means a fighter got pretty much tooled..Anyways it's ok, 2 judges gave it 29-28.


Cant wait for see either fighters fight again..


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice to see Wandy in the crowd, I am ready to see this guy fight!!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice to see split here to discuss this with me!


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Let's continue this in the results thread:
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/19874-ufc-76-results-knockout-2.html

Play-by-play is currently unavailable. Please accept our apologies while we try to get the problem resolved.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

GO Nakamura!!

I know hes the underdog, but i want him to win. I have a feeling he will get Ko


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

so whats happening so far?


----------



## gabester76 (Oct 16, 2006)

*NO knockouts at UFC "knockout" lmao*

or atleast in the fights I watched. I don't know about the prelims yet but all the fights on PPV went to the decision with the exeption of the Forest fight.


----------



## blackkdragon (Feb 4, 2007)

that sucked


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

MMA isn't all about knockouts, get over yourself


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Jealous?


----------



## icemanfan26 (Jul 11, 2006)

lol he wasnt trying to be smart its just odd to have a ppv called knockout and noone gets knocked out on the whole card lol hell i find that ironic


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

UFC 76: Decision


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

plazzman said:


> UFC 76: Decision


:laugh: :laugh: What a money spinner that name would have been.

Quite right in bringing it up though. The whole cheesey name thing annoys me anyway. Don't ask me why I have no clue lol :dunno:


----------



## 2-D (Sep 9, 2007)

i love the irony of it all


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I lol'd at this. I was saying the exact same thing to my friend when we were watching it just before.


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

Pretty entertaining ppv. Good fight for griffin. 
The names of the ppv should just be ufc 76 ufc, ufc 77, etc. Or just put the main event behind it. Those stupid macho titles can only damage your name when it becomes a tame or lame event.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Nobody has anything to say about these fights? I thought the event was pretty funny. The UFC must be pretty pissed about the results. Rua and Liddell nuthuggers are speechless? Not that I saw either one of those coming, but Rua didn't look nearly as impressive as hyped...obviously. Not sure how much difference the lighter gloves make or the lack of stomps, but something was missing.


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

Zender said:


> Quite right in bringing it up though. The whole cheesey name thing annoys me anyway. Don't ask me why I have no clue lol :dunno:



You think that's bad, Cage Rage 23: Unbelievable was the worst.

The background music of the cockney saying "UNBELIEVABLE!" all the time really, really pissed me off. Such a tacky show.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah I noticed that. Cage Rage is done by '2Bob Productions' though so it's not surprising.


----------



## ronia1 (Sep 24, 2007)

adminmma said:


> *UFC 76: KNOCKOUT*
> Date: 9/22/2007
> Event Type: Live Pay Per View
> Location: Honda Center (Anaheim, California)​
> ...


I totally called this fight. My next door neighbor told me the day he was notified it was going to happen. Of the 10 people in the room I was the *ONLY* one to call the Jardine fight. The crowd was 50/50 on the Forest Griffin fight and I called that one as well. I am on quite the streak (sound of own horn tooting). UFC ROCKS! Silvia MAY go down again, I am unsure for now. Where is a good palce to get tix for the NEWARK NJ gig??? I live west of Philly...


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Nobody has anything to say about these fights? I thought the event was pretty funny. The UFC must be pretty pissed about the results. Rua and Liddell nuthuggers are speechless? Not that I saw either one of those coming, but Rua didn't look nearly as impressive as hyped...obviously. Not sure how much difference the lighter gloves make or the lack of stomps, but something was missing.


funny... i wouldn't use that word. the ufc pissed about the results, yes, more so in the liddell fight than shogun. the fight with liddell and wand is said to be on hold but even with a loss it would still be a huge draw for the ufc, and they gotta get it done before it's too late. shogun looked absolutely horrible besides a few stikes. the fact that he lost wasn't so disapointing the fact when he gassed it was pathetic as all hell to watch was what really had me. so im guessing that rampage will get jardine. just because wand chuck shogun hendo tito and forrest all are a win or two away from getting a shot at the champ. the card wasn't a total let down though. up and coming future star jon fitch had an impressive win over the hyped and arrogant diego dirty sanchez, and may be the belt holder very soon.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

I like shogun, but i love seein the underdog win.

especially when its forest griffin


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

lildrummerboy16 said:


> I think Chuck's had his little fun run but his time is up. I still haven't figured out why so many people like him. He's afraid to get hit. I've never seen a man win so many times by running backwards like a coward. I mean don't get me wrong, that technique obviously works for him, but that's just lame. I really want to see Rampage beat him a 3rd time just for fun.


come on man callin' out the iceman like that. a "coward" "lame" what fuckin' fights are you watching??? now im not on chucks dick like alot of people but what you are stating is absurd. i knew he would loose to page, i thought his fight with jardine was pathetic. but to say chuck is afraid of getting hit is ridiculous. and to say he runs backwards is just false. he presses the action as much as he counter strikes. and he circles the cage so he can throw the looping left at the toughest angle for oponents to see it. the only time he looked remotely up tight was against jackson, but to say that makes him a coward just ain't right.


----------



## Diesel29609 (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah, word dog.
LOL


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Guys, show's been over for a while now, so I don't see why this thread was brought back up. Oh well, it's closed now.


----------

